# Chinese city, surprised!!!!



## Foglio1986

*Chinese City,Amazing*

*Dalian - LiaoNing Province (大连 - 辽宁省):*








1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.









*More Dalian picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557445


----------



## Foglio1986

*Qingdao - ShanDong Province (青岛 - 山东省)* :








1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.









*More Qingdao picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557367


----------



## Foglio1986

Xiamen:
1.








2.









More Xiamen picture:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560218


----------



## Foglio1986

*Shanghai (上海 - 直辖市)* :








1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.









*More Shanghai picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651422


----------



## foadi

very nice


----------



## Foglio1986

*Beijing - the capital of China （北京 - 中国的首都）:*








1.








2.








3.








4.








5








6.








7.








8.








9.









*More Beijing picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569500


----------



## Foglio1986

*Guangzhou - Guangdong Province (广州 - 广东省)* :






















































More Canton picture:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559649


----------



## Foglio1986

*Shenzhen - Guangdong Province (深圳 - 广东省)*:
1.








2. 








3. 








4.








5.








6.









More Shenzhen picture:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557793


----------



## Foglio1986

*Chongqing (重庆市 - 直辖市)* :








1.








2.








3.








4.









*More Chongqing picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556643


----------



## Foglio1986

Nanjing:
1.








2.








3.








4.









*More Nanjing picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560666


----------



## Foglio1986

Urumqii:
1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## Foglio1986

*TianJin (天津) *:
Tianjin (Chinese: 天津; pinyin: Tiānjīn; Postal map spelling: Tientsin) is the second largest city in northern coastal China. Administratively it is one of the four municipalities that have provincial-level status, reporting directly to the central government. Its urban area is the third largest in China, ranked only after Beijing and Shanghai.
Tianjin's urban area is located along the Hai He River. Its ports, some distance away, are located on Bohai Gulf in the Pacific Ocean. Tianjin was once home to foreign concessions in the late Qing Dynasty and early Republican era. The municipality now incorporates the coastal region of Tanggu, home to the Binhai New Area and the TEDA economic development zone. Tianjin Municipality borders Hebei province to the north, south, and west; Chinese capital Beijing is to the northwest, and Bohai Gulf to the east.


----------



## Foglio1986

Shijiazhuang:
1.








2.


----------



## Foglio1986

GuiYang:
1.








2.


----------



## hornnieguy

Some of these cities I have never heard. Are they real or are they photoshop?


----------



## Foglio1986

NanNing - GuangXi Province (南宁 - 广西省):
1.








2.








3.








4.









*More Nanning picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=719916


----------



## Foglio1986

Hongkong(香港):
1.








2.


----------



## foadi

hornnieguy said:


> Some of these cities I have never heard. Are they real or are they photoshop?


they are all real so far. all fairly large cities.

very nice collection Foglio1986. thanks for posting


----------



## Foglio1986

hornnieguy said:


> Some of these cities I have never heard. Are they real or are they photoshop?


These all are the real Chinese cities


----------



## Foglio1986

HangZhou - ZheJiang Province (杭州 - 浙江省):
Hangzhou (Chinese: 杭州; pinyin: Hángzhōu; Postal map spelling: Hangchow) is a sub-provincial city located in the Yangtze River Delta in the People's Republic of China, and the capital of Zhejiang province. Located 180 kilometres (112 mi) southwest of Shanghai, as of 2004 the entire Hangzhou Region ("shì", 杭州市) or Prefecture-level city had a registered population of 6.5 million people.[1] The urban agglomeration of the Hangzhou metropolitan area (杭州市区) has a resident population of 3,931,900 as of 2003, of which 2,636,700 are legal residents. There are 1,910,000 residents in the six urban core districts.
As one of the most renowned and prosperous cities of China for much of the last 1,000 years, Hangzhou is also well-known for its beautiful natural scenery, with the West Lake (Xī Hú, 西湖) as the most well-known location.



























Skyline



























West Lake








*More Hangzhou picture:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564141


----------



## fettekatz

^^ or if you a shepherd


----------



## Anna Maria

Scba said:


> Not that surrpised. A lot of those do look very similar.


Just bad photographers, watching the world with "eyes of village people".

Chinese cities are very different, but such photographers search usually after common things, not differences. I've been to Dalian, Xiamen, Tianjin, Beijing, Qingdao, Jinan, Guangzhou, Xian, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Wuhan, Hangzhou, Urumqi, Shanghai, Taibei, Hongkong, Luoyang and many more places, and there were no two similar cities among them.
Were is the beauty of Xiamen, Dalian or Qingdao on these photos???


----------



## foadi

i liked the ziamen, dalian, and qingdao pictures.


----------



## oliver999

i like beijing , hangzhou,shanghai most, especially hangzhou ,that's too beautiful. maybe most green city in china?


----------



## bobbycuzin

here's something different, a mosque next to a kfc in urumqi, xinjiang:


----------



## Woonsocket54

too much photoshopping going on.
what the heck is wulumuqi? sounds made up; i can't find it on my china map.


----------



## Woonsocket54

oliver999 said:


> changsha, hunan province


well I see they've really disgraced chairman's hometown with all this western architecture.


----------



## foadi

Woonsocket54 said:


> well I see they've really disgraced chairman's hometown with all this western architecture.


i thought mao was from a village a few hours away


----------



## MNiemann

is wulumuqi actually ürümqi?


----------



## AcesHigh

fettekatz said:


> I see, but you have to admit that they look very similar...


I dont think so. They look as different as Houston from Seattle.


----------



## gabrielbabb

hornnieguy said:


> Some of these cities I have never heard. Are they real or are they photoshop?


Oh they can't be photoshoped and I think that not many people know all cities that are above 1,000,000 inhabitants in China....
I like a lot Dalian and Xiamen!!!


----------



## Great_han

so nice


----------



## LMCA1990

bobbycuzin said:


> here's something different, a mosque next to a kfc in urumqi, xinjiang:


That's awesome :cheers:


----------



## oliver999

MNiemann said:


> is wulumuqi actually ürümqi?


yes,sir.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Foglio1986 said:


> luoyang:


I have a Luoyang Panorama. Scroll =========>


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Foglio1986 said:


> zhengzhou:


^^ what a planning city , very attractive !!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

^ Isn't planned nice?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Here are the city of Kunming.


----------



## 7freedom7

Woonsocket54 said:


> well I see they've really disgraced chairman's hometown with all this western architecture.


what the hell kind of building is the western style? Skyscrapers or something else?


----------



## Foglio1986

hongkong:


----------



## greenlay

Scba said:


> Not that surrpised. A lot of those do look very similar.


they DO have differences but photos above don't show them...
wuxi
















wuhan
























suzhou








shenzhen








qingdao








nanjing
















liaocheng








shanghai's another face


----------



## greenlay

hangzhou
























chongqing
































beijing
















lanzhou
























yulin


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Kunming is a big city*

主城建成区面积：
昆明市主城建成区
2005年：212 sq.km
2006年：225 sq.km
2007年：240 sq.km


----------



## Foglio1986

ShenYang(沈阳):
Shenyang,the largest city in Northeast China, is the political, economic, and cultural center of Liaoning Province. It is also an important industrial base and a famous historical city. As the host city of the 2006 International Horticultural Exposition and venue for the football (soccer) matches of the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, Shenyang will soon be the focus of world-wide attention. 

Shenyang is a celebrated old city with more than 2,000 years of history which can be traced back to Warring States Period (476 BC - 221 BC). It is the birthplace of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), and has many cultural relics which symbolize the prosperity and subsequent decline of China's last feudal dynasty... The most famous of these is the Shenyang Imperial Palace , which is of great historic and artistic significance and second only to the Forbidden City in Beijing in the extent of its preservation Fuling Tomb and Zhaoling Tomb are two other famous imperial structures of the Qing Dynasty. 







































































Shenyang More pictures:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604198&highlight=shenyang


----------



## Foglio1986

ChangSha(长沙):


----------



## williamhou2005

i can see my home:lol:


----------



## 1NY

Ooooh! very nice!epper:


----------



## LMCA1990

HK and zhengzhou are to die for.


----------



## staff

Great thread. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## MDguy

Very nice cities! i would love to visit them someday! And i agree, keep the pics comming


----------



## oliver999

MDguy said:


> Very nice cities! i would love to visit them someday! And i agree, keep the pics comming


thanks, wuxi city , a medium size city,5 million population.


----------



## williamhou2005

^^That looks like a common scene of towns in China

are those factories?


----------



## Besos

You guys are real picky, lol

Let me show you 2 pictures of Beijing and Chengdu, They feel different for me



Beijing of course









Chengdu


----------



## Foglio1986

TaiYuan(太原):


----------



## isaidso

Great thread.


----------



## ParisianStyle

really nice but a bit too much


----------



## Bratapfel

Why make one post for every single picture?

Anyway, nice cities. Too bad they are so unknown around the world... yet


----------



## Foglio1986

Luoyang:


----------



## Foglio1986

TaiPei - TaiWan Province (台北 - 台湾省):


----------



## Foglio1986

HaiKou:


----------



## Foglio1986

Harbin:
Harbin, 5,500,000 residents,also Ha-erh-pin, city, northeastern China, capital of Heilongjiang Province, a port and rail junction on the Songhua River. A major commercial, industrial, and transportation center, it is situated in a productive farming region. Manufactures include electrical equipment, ball bearings, machinery, chemicals, processed food, and cement. 













































Harbin More pictures:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563539


----------



## Foglio1986

JiNan：


----------



## googleabcd

I bet once you show the pics of Tibet or Taipei, someone will jump out.. lol


----------



## googleabcd

Actually if anyone can read Chinese, he/she should visit the city forum http://forum.xinhuanet.com/listtopic.jsp?bid=82. There are thousands of new pics about Chinese skyscraper every day..but the fighting and flaming are very serious there, be careful


----------



## eddie88

wow unbelievable


----------



## Zimcompany

Megacities!


----------



## Foglio1986

Zimcompany said:


> Megacities!


You frequently arrive the Chinese traveling?


----------



## kix111

shanghai is very unique because it has the swfc XD ahaha

photo by menjet from pconline
http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/view...extra=page=1










flickr, december 8th by xponcedeleon2000


----------



## kix111

googleabcd said:


> Actually if anyone can read Chinese, he/she should visit the city forum http://forum.xinhuanet.com/listtopic.jsp?bid=82. There are thousands of new pics about Chinese skyscraper every day..but the fighting and flaming are very serious there, be careful



lol flamming is always serious over there

i dare you to make a thread titled shanghai > beijing and you will be flamed to death XD :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Foglio1986

guang‘an：
Had already traded the correct picture


----------



## Foglio1986

Hongkong:


----------



## z0rg

Foglio1986 said:


> guang‘an：
> _http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg133/foglio1986/221071.jpg[/IMG]_


_

Never heard of Guang'an city. According to Wikipedia it is in Sichuan, but so many cities in China have similar pinyin... is it the same city?_


----------



## Foglio1986

z0rg said:


> Never heard of Guang'an city. According to Wikipedia it is in Sichuan, but so many cities in China have similar pinyin... is it the same city?


四川广安 邓小平的故乡
This is the small city, but is famous because of Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Mercutio

z0rg said:


> Never heard of Guang'an city. According to Wikipedia it is in Sichuan, but so many cities in China have similar pinyin... is it the same city?


I am pretty sure the picture is showing Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## Foglio1986

Mercutio said:


> I am pretty sure the picture is showing Kuala Lumpur!


Thank you the question,Because is has not gone the small city, only is sees in this website,therefore put

http://travelguide.sunnychina.com/travel_intro_123.html


----------



## liliib

nice, keep going


----------



## Skybean

Any more pics of this city?

*Jinan*


----------



## Audiomuse

AMAZING!!!

Yes, I am surprised. I knew there were so many Chinese cities out there over 1 million people, but I didn't know how large there skylines were!!


----------



## MDguy

WOW! I too want to see more of that city!!! it looks INCREDIBLE!!! :cheers:


----------



## null

Skybean said:


> Any more pics of this city?
> 
> *Jinan*


this photo is NOT REAL!:nuts:


----------



## Vagabond

Ningbo


----------



## Vagabond

Shengyang


----------



## Foglio1986

Changchun:


----------



## Foglio1986

Yantai:


----------



## Foglio1986

Chengdu:


----------



## Foglio1986

Hohhort(呼和浩特，内蒙古):


----------



## unixer

Foglio1986 said:


> Huhehaote(呼和浩特，内蒙古):


hi dude, you did a great job. very nice thread!


some cities official names were badly spelled if im not wrong, such as Hohhort (not huhehaote), Harbin (not haerbin), Guangzhou (not canton).
thx! and merry x'mas


----------



## Foglio1986

Lhasa (拉萨):


----------



## Foglio1986

Dandong:


----------



## Foglio1986

Shaoxing(绍兴):


----------



## Foglio1986

Lanzhou:


----------



## nain-bleu

Can someone tell me why China isn't the world's superpower already ? Come on look at these houses and infrastructures....what's lacking ? 

Now, i wonder how inhabitants without a car manage to go from here to there, because i don't see rails, and i can't imagine a subway in each of these cities. What about chinese's wealth level ?


----------



## oliver999

nain-bleu said:


> Can someone tell me why China isn't the world's superpower already ? Come on look at these houses and infrastructures....what's lacking ?
> 
> Now, i wonder how inhabitants without a car manage to go from here to there, because i don't see rails, and i can't imagine a subway in each of these cities. What about chinese's wealth level ?


chinese city inner rail way are mostly under ground.
wealth level is still poor, though in large cities, white coller workers and goverment employees can earn 10000 usd a year.
as for transpotation, mainly by bus and taxi. taxi is very cheap, bus no matter how long the distance in the city, costs 0.2 usd-0.3 usd.


----------



## khoojyh

hope u guys won't involve politic issue here, make this thread clean and purely for construction.


----------



## little universe

*A County Level City*(or the county town)Called *Wenling* in *Eastern Zhejiang Province*, the city area population is merely 300,000. 
Wenling is among thousands of the Chinese small cities which experienced 30 years' boom since the Open Policy was adopted by the Chinese government in the year 1978.:banana:


----------



## little universe

*Wenling* is not far from the port city *Ningbo* and the Provincial Capital City, *Hangzhou*.
Some more images about wenling


----------



## little universe

wenling, 温岭●藤岭●太平晨雾


----------



## little universe

A typical residential zone in Wenling, 温岭.城区.秋水苑


----------



## staff

^^
Thanks for posting! Wenling is the birthplace of my girlfriend.  
It seems like quite a wealthy town.


----------



## wolf18

love nanning


----------



## Scion

Excellent thread! Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

wow... good... great... china!!
Thanks for good job!!

Have anymore picture... a cities of china?
Don't forget...
about Nanchang city(JIANGXI)?? and Hefei city(ANHUI)?? and Xining City(QINGHAI)?? and Yinchuan City(NINGXIA HUIZU ZIZHIQU)?? and Hothot City(MONGOL ZIZHIQU)??

do u know "Tongliao city"??My friend from Tongliao City of Mongol zizhiqu " please update"


----------



## Ysh

Thank you very very much!
Great work!


----------



## christos-greece

Foglio1986 said:


> Liijiang(丽江):


Awesome pic :drool: the roofs are great!



Foglio1986 said:


> Foshan（佛山）:


Copy of the Eiffel Tower. :cheers: That tower has name?


----------



## pakimuslim

It seems like there are hundreds of metropolises in china...............really charming!!!!


----------



## null

christos-greece said:


> Awesome pic :drool: the roofs are great!
> 
> 
> Copy of the Eiffel Tower. :cheers: That tower has name?


Foshan TV tower (佛山电视塔), 238m, built in 1995.

http://www.book-hotel.cn/date/art/2684.html


----------



## Foglio1986

Hefei:












From 新华网


----------



## GreenMonk108

Foglio1986 said:


> Foshan（佛山）:



This is a baby from eifel tower and pudong tower. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

null said:


> Foshan TV tower (佛山电视塔), 238m, built in 1995.
> 
> http://www.book-hotel.cn/date/art/2684.html


Thanks kay:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

Scion said:


> Excellent thread! Please keep the photos coming!


i agree. the buildings are awesome!!!kay:


----------



## chinatyphoon

Just like the photos, unfortunately, I haven't visited all of China's main cities.
After all, China is so big..


----------



## chinatyphoon

This is also a photo of Ningbo, about in 2005.


----------



## Foglio1986

Dongguan(东莞):


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing! more please...


----------



## oliver999

dongguan is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.tree

zhengzhou, Henan province


----------



## Foglio1986

Beihai(北海):


----------



## serendip finder

Thanks for the pics.

So many cities mushrooming at the same time.

But there is lack of architectural variety. Although the design of the buildings seem to be improving quickly.

You usually find a designated business or cultural center in every city in china where you will find the museums and the most interesting of their modern buildings.


----------



## christos-greece

Some buildings architecture is awesome


----------



## willliu

*Wenzhou 温州 Zhejiang province*


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao or Tsingtao, a port city in Northern China, the biggest city in Shandong Province. The city is famous for its Tsingtao Beer*


By Veseliy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/veseliy/5495641725/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/veseliy/5495641803/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By etiennems








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/4837243521/sizes/l/in/set-72157623348286315/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5070565068/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5070565094/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5059980890/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5102553044/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5099532840/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5070565076/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5069979087/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5069979607/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5105287780/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou, capital city of the eastern Zhejiang province,180 km south of Shanghai. The city is famous for its beautiful natural scenery with West Lake as its most well-known attraction.*

By Eyes on Asia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyesonasia/4266112774/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By PhotonMix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5333346267/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5485605736/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By MinliangChen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chen057/3971117990/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Jecky~~








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeckychuang/3817309572/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By MinliangChen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chen057/4490046344/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Sarmu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/5326158732/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Y. Peter Li Photography








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ypeterli/5160591658/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ypeterli/5160591394/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By PhotonMix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/4919235698/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Sarmu

*Chongqing or chungking, the biggest city in southwestern China.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4860806133/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Nanjing or Nanking, the capital of eastern Jiangsu Province, one of the great ancient capitals of China.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4685490063/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Shenzhen, a Chinese miracle, from a fishing village to a modern metropolis with over 10 million people, it only took 30 years.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4699621367/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4700248644/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Guangzhou or Canton, provincial capital of Guangdong, the country's third largest city after Shanghai and Beijing.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4690666837/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4690657023/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Hong Kong, Asia's World City.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4621955281/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4569158524/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4568519829/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4569151598/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Sarmu 

*Shanghai, the biggest commercial, financial hub and the biggest city in China.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4670848238/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4670828100/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4670107863/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4670187925/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4670167121/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Beijing, the capital city of China. The city has significant political and cultural infleunce all over the World.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4622655470/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4622045247/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4670097621/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4622557514/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4585714037/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Tianjin, Beijing's neighbouring port city, a booming metropolis with population of over 12 million.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4622675746/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4622664218/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4622064867/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk

WOW UR POST DESERVED A NEW THREAD IN ITSELF. GOOD JOB!


----------



## little universe

*Dalian, an important port city in Northern China. Its Lüshun Port was known to the west as the Port Arthur in old days.*
By Volcanono








http://www.flickr.com/photos/volcanono/4614655861/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Urumuqi, the capital city of Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region.*
By M.Bob








http://www.flickr.com/photos/didier_marti/1589476840/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Xiamen is a coastal city in southeastern China, looking out to the Taiwan Strait. People in this city speak the same dialect with taiwanese, the Minnan Chinese or known in the west as Hokkien.*
By Jake Li








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4064131578/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4063376413/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4082852934/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4075302372/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Laws0n(busy)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/3242459837/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/4425013152/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing, one of the five national central cities along with Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin and Guangzhou. It is the largest city in southwest China.*

By Laws0n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/4836755555/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 6g








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4868066474/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4868038396/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4868018594/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4867989800/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zergcerebrates

Wow Tianjin looks nice.


----------



## big-dog

little universe said:


> *Qingdao or Tsingtao, a port city in Northern China, the biggest city in Shandong Province. The city is famous for its Tsingtao Beer*
> 
> 
> By Veseliy


I thought Jinan is the capital and largest city of Shandong Province ???


----------



## ChitownCity

Chongquing never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## little universe

big-dog said:


> I thought Jinan is the capital and largest city of Shandong Province ???


*According to Wikipedia Qingdao is bigger than Jinan.
Click the link below about Shandong Province:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shandong :cheers:


By dayandnight2010
*Jinan, the Capital City of Shandong Province*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5566963977/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5560472257/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5552511101/sizes/l/in/set-72157626207282959/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5554858485/sizes/l/in/set-72157626207282959/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5560465225/sizes/l/in/set-72157626207282959/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5553098190/sizes/l/in/set-72157626207282959/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5552441975/sizes/l/in/set-72157626207282959/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5553011830/sizes/l/in/set-72157626207282959/




*Qingdao, the biggest city in Shandong Province*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5501335054/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5500733703/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5501329276/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5453204702/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5397390456/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5441188307/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5421672094/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5441770704/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5441134177/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5441138691/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Dalian, the second largest City in Liaoning Province and the biggest Port City in Northeastern China*
By abtabt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5583977120/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu, the Capital City of Sichuan Province with population of nearly 10 millions. It's the second largest city in Southwestern China only after Chongqing*.
By Perry_YU








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594949625/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595534224/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594937457/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594937077/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Xi'an, the Capital City of Shaan'xi Province and the biggest city in Northwestern China. The city is one of China's Four Great Ancient Capital Cities, along with Beijing, Nanjing and Luoyang. The old name of Xi'an was Chang'an, it used to be World's biggest city during the 7th to 10th centuries with the population of over 1 million at that time. the city is also home to the world famous Terracotta Army*

By fdecastrob








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fdecastrob/5560650197/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By mariusz621








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5141198078/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Suzhou, the affluent city next to Shanghai. The city is ranking 5th among all Chinese Cities in terms of GDP size. The city used to be Ancient China's Commercial Center and Craft industry Centre, and the city is also renowned for its World Heritage Site Listed Classical Chinese Gardens and Good Looking Citizens*.
By fdecastrob








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fdecastrob/5235205205/sizes/l/in/set-72157625432450622/




*Hangzhou, the Twin City of Suzhou and the Capital city of Zhejiang Province. There is a Chinese saying: Paradise Above, Suzhou and Hangzhou Below. The city along with Suzhou was Ancient China's Commercial Center and Craft industry Centre. The city is famous for its West Lake*.
By Jakob Montrasio








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yakobusan/430967915/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou, one of the most beautiful and wealthy cities in China*

By PhotonMix









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5803288247/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5371902541/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5771506971/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5672127847/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5660323119/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5660946193/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5635592154/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou, China*
By PhotonMix









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5600378596/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5671879688/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5600404472/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5639394832/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5253141061/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5652347027/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5594339827/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5588657789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5574369866/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5514076655/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou, China*
By PhotonMix









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5458428506/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/4911732097/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/4908945833/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/4717933087/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5814385638/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5811597593/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## kubachrick

Few things - this photos way too much Official,tourist photos.
i would recommend to post different photos like street level photos that show the beautiful buildings(not the ancient one for a change) and some residential condos complex which have significantly big part in china view.


----------



## Kenwen

Nice hangzhou pic,more street pic would definitely help.I would luv to see hangzhou new cbd too.Thanks for all your work,lil universe!!!


----------



## dydy752

little universe said:


> By Sarmu
> 
> *Chongqing or chungking, the biggest city in southwestern China.*


the biggest city in southwestern China is Chengdu.


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing photos!


----------



## fragel

dydy752 said:


> the biggest city in southwestern China is Chengdu.


in what aspect is Chengdu bigger than Chongqing? area, population or GDP?


----------



## little universe

*Very Nice photo from Wuxi

I didn't expect Wuxi was that big! It seems that the cities from Jiangsu side of Yangtze River Delta are generally bigger than us Zhejiang side...especially Suzhou and Wuxi

Shanghai will eventually merge with Suzhou and Wuxi (just like Tokyo did to Yokohama) forging one of the world's biggest urban agglomerations.*

*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*



GIGIGAGA said:


> Wuxi By 我爱摩天楼 www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking), the biggest city in Western China*

www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Ürümqi, the capital city of Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, one of the biggest cities in Central Asia!*

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*West Nanjing Road Area, Shanghai*

From www.gaoloumi.com by mori


----------



## little universe

*West Nanjing Road Area at night, Shanghai*

From www.gaoloumi.com by Mori


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com



*Hangzhou New CBD*






































































































*A New Shopping Mall in Hangzhou*























*Hangzhou Old City Centre*






















































































*Hangzhou Views from the West Lake*


----------



## little universe

From www.gaoloumi.com

*Shenzhen, a Chinese Miracle!!! Transformed from a fishing village to a Modern Metropolis only took 30 years*


----------



## little universe

From www.gaoloumi.com

*Shenzhen, a Chinese Miracle!!! Transformed from a fishing village to a Modern Metropolis only took 30 years*


----------



## gabo79

Wow nice pics nice China.


----------



## Sid Vicious

incredible ShenZhen!


----------



## Wilz

Cities in china have very much skyscrapers. Here's a new world economic power.
U.S. cities that is famous for its skyscrapers has lost much with the cities that exist in China. Move forward.. China..


----------



## little universe

Wilz said:


> Cities in china have very much skyscrapers. Here's a new world economic power.
> U.S. cities that is famous for its skyscrapers has lost much with the cities that exist in China. Move forward.. China..


^^ Thanks for taking interest in Chinese Cities!  Still long way to go...:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou*

IMG_5404 by Гок, on Flickr

Before sunset. by aadnan613, on Flickr



*Nanjing*
By Kos Semenchenko 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6517681709/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Nanjing skyline by thewamphyri, on Flickr

Nanjing Skyline by mlq4296, on Flickr



*Chongqing*
By dukegong2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dukegong/6336380769/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dukegong/6526624099/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Shanghai*

Langham Hotel in Xintiandi by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr



*Beijing*

IMG_0172 by Гок, on Flickr



*Hong Kong*

卢吉道6 by Гок, on Flickr

卢吉道3 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu, Capital of Sichuan Province, Southwestern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos from Chengdu


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi, the No.3 city (after Nanjing and Suzhou) in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

And Wuxi as i see in those photos here looks very nice


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou, the No.4 or 5 city in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou, the No.4 or 5 city in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## CarltonHill

Chinese cities are awesome!!! even the small not-so-famous cities... :happy:


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing, the Capital City and the Largest City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*



From www.gaoloumi.com









































































From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou, the Capital City of Henan Province, one of the biggest cities in Central China.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, the Third Largest City in China, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China.*

By Ryen from www.gaoloumi.com






























*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, the Third Largest City in China, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China.*

By Ryen from www.gaoloumi.com


*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Great updates


----------



## little universe

From www.gaoloumi.com

*Some Second-tie Cities in China*



*Changchun, the Capital city of Jilin Province, Northeastern China*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*











*Jinan, Capital of Shnadong Province, Northern China*





















*Fuzhou, Capital of Fujian Province, Southeastern China*


----------



## little universe

From www.gaoloumi.com

*Some Second-tie and Third-tie Cities in China*


*Guiyang, Capital of Guizhou Province, Southwestern China*




















*Foshan, Guangdong Province, Southern China*












*Xiamen, Second Largest City in Fujian Province, Southeastern China*


----------



## Dallas star

Only coastal cities in China look good. I can't stand the skyline in Bejing personally.


----------



## little universe

Dallas star said:


> Only coastal cities in China look good. I can't stand the skyline in Bejing personally.


^^
You reckon? How about the following two images of Beijing Skyline?
Beijing CBD is expanding eastward, the skyline would look even better in 5 years. :cheers:


*Beijing CBD*

By 黑水 from www.beijingupdates.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing*

By 吕景天










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6563972359/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6564016193/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6568341035/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an, one of the Four Great Ancient Capital Cities in China, the Largest City in Northwestern China and the Capital of Shaanxi Province.*


By Orientalphoto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6594965225/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6594969213/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6594970179/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6594975205/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6588458675/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By FLEMING2009









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/6558510479/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin, Beijing's Neighbouring Port City, Northern China*

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Shijiazhuang, Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China*

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao, Shandong Province, Northern China. *

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao, Shandong Province, Northern China*
From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Linguine

nice, thanks for the beautiful photos...:cheers2:


----------



## RokasLT

Can you post some more photos of Xi'an


----------



## Marasi

Nanjing city really looks green in road side


----------



## little universe

RokasLT said:


> Can you post some more photos of Xi'an


^^ *Your Favourite Xi'an *

From Javier C.R.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjcr/6628988131/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjcr/6628987343/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjcr/6628985781/sizes/l/in/photostream/



From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Harbin, the Ice City! Capital of Heilongjiang Province, Northeastern China.

The city hosts the biggest Ice and Snow Festival in China every winter*


[HDR] 冰雪大世界 by zhaomw, on Flickr


[HDR] 冰雪大世界 by zhaomw, on Flickr


[HDR] 冰雪大世界 by zhaomw, on Flickr


雪博会 by zhaomw, on Flickr


雪博会 by zhaomw, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Cathedral by zhaomw, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Cathedral by zhaomw, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Cathedral by zhaomw, on Flickr


Harbin Skyline by zhaomw, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing, a Third-Tie City, No.4 City in Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*

*Shaoxing's Urban Area(Shaoxing City + Shaoxing County Township/Keqiao) will merge into Hangzhou Metropolitan Area in the near future.*
From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

* :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: A 30-storey Skyscraper built in 15 days...mission impossible?
No...nothing is impossible in China. This one by China's Home-grown Manufacturing Giant the Broad Group *



melburn21 said:


> gives a whole new meaning to 'made in china!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think? is it a possible glimpse of how things may be done in the future?..... or is it just cheap, prefab, uninspired shit?


----------



## little universe

*Hefei, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China*

From www.gaoloumi.com















































*SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Taiyuan, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Haikou & Sanya, Two Major Cities in Tropical Hainan Island, Southern China.*

From www.gaoloumi.com

*Haikou, the Capital City of Hainan Province*

























































*Sanya, Second Largest City in Hainan, the Southernmost City in China *











The Hilton Sanya in majesty by Phil & Delph, on Flickr


ritz carlton sanya "the hawaii of the east" by ronald belleza, on Flickr


cabanas by ronald belleza, on Flickr


yalong bay  by ronald belleza, on Flickr


Sanya Yalong Bay by allisterchiong, on Flickr


Horizon Resort Pool by django.malone, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

wow nice.


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com

















































*Xuzhou, A Third-tie City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com




















*SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou Panorama*

From www.gaoloumi.com


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*











*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










From www.gaoloumi.com

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## GIGIGAGA

well done xiao yu zhou
i always like to see the latest updates from you!
appreciations!


----------



## natarajan1986

lots of skycrapers


----------



## little universe

GIGIGAGA said:


> well done xiao yu zhou
> i always like to see the latest updates from you!
> appreciations!


:lol: You are always welcome. :cheers:


----------



## briker

very impressive indeed


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing, the southern Capital.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing, the Southern Capital.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## ko7

waow, the bridge in Nanjing is beautiful.


----------



## little universe

* Shenzhen, the Chinese Miracle! *

By harry·chao



harry·chao said:


> shenzhen central bussiness district:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

From www.gaoloumi.com


*Xiamen, Second Largest City in Fujian Province, Southeastern China*






























*Ürümqi, Capital of Xinjiang, one of the biggest cities in Middle Asia, Northwestern China*






















*Nanchang, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China*


----------



## RokasLT

it's a copy of Filadelfia building in downtown heh


----------



## little universe

^^
You have sharp eyes. It did copy the crown from the One_Liberty_Place in Philadelphia. :lol:


Just read the article from the economist saying that Chinese city dewellers outnumber their rural conterparts first time in History.










Click the link below:

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2012/01/daily-chart-6


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Chongqing By offthewind


----------



## little universe

*Changsha, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China*

From www.gaoloumi.com

























































*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Harbin, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, Northeastern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## phoenixboi08

More of Harbin, please!?!?


----------



## little universe

^^

More photos from Harbin as you requested. 
It's good to visit Harbin at this time of the year, cos there's Ice and Snow Festival going on in this city. :cheers:


[HDR] 冰雪大世界 by zhaomw, on Flickr


[HDR] 冰雪大世界 by zhaomw, on Flickr


[HDR] 冰雪大世界 by zhaomw, on Flickr


雪博会 by zhaomw, on Flickr


雪博会 by zhaomw, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Cathedral by zhaomw, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Cathedral by zhaomw, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Cathedral by zhaomw, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tonglu County, a Plain Small City in Zhejiang Province, a fourth-tie City in Eastern China*

*There are dozens of Well Developed County-level Cities like Tonglu or way better than Tonglu in Yangtze River Delta Region (Zhejiang and Jiangsu Province surrounding Shanghai)
*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## tsadahaGyud

wow wow wow....i really like china'a cities....they are imagination turned into reality...wow


----------



## phoenixboi08

Thanks! I plan to visit Harbin when I return to China


----------



## little universe

Found an interesting article titled How the rise of the megacity is changing the way we live from the Guardian...It set Chinese City *Chengdu* as the main study case. 

Attached with the diagram showing *Chengdu's Tianfu Square Cityscape* as its background image. According to the source it gives, China's urban population will reach 1 billion by 2030 well above India's 590 million.

It also predicted that *World's Top 5 Cities by GDP in 2025 *would be:

*1. New York

2. Tokyo

3. Shanghai

4. London

5. Beijing*


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Observer/Pix/pictures/2012/01/21/urban2.jpg


----------



## Kenwen

Cities of Beijing and Shanghai has already exceed that 265billion usd gdp figure. So that means by 2030, Mumbai will still has less GDP than todays Beijing and Shanghai, what about the catching up thing?


----------



## little universe

^^
That US$265 Billion was year 2010's figure for Shanghai only. 

According to the Chinese News from Sohu.com i read a few days ago. For *Year 2011*, *Beijing *Municipality and *Shanghai *Municipiaity's *Nominal GDP per Capital* reached *US$12,447* and *US$12,784* seperately. If those numbers multiply each city's populations *20 million* and *23 million*, The new Total GDP figures would come out as *US$249 Billion* and *US$294 Billion*. 

The other source also suggested that My home province *Zhejiang* (54.4 million population) and neighbouring *Jiangsu* province (78.6 million population)'s *Nominal GDP per Capital* would also surpass *US$10,000 *by the end of this year (2012). They are the Two Best Performing Provinces in terms of GDP per Capital among all Normal Provinces in China. :cheers:

PS. Chinese Currency RMB rose 5% against US Dollar Last Year.


----------



## phoenixboi08

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> PS. Chinese Currency RMB rose 5% against US Dollar Last Year.


I think it's that the dollar depreciated...?


----------



## little universe

I assume Weak US Dollar because of the Federal Reserve's Quantitative Easing? 

On the other hand, RMB is going higher partly due to the political pressure from the US Congress. 

Anyhow, *Happy Lunar New Year* to Everyone Here!


----------



## little universe

*Chinese New Year Special--Hong Kong*

*Hong Kong, Asia's Leading Global City, China's Window to the Rest of the World*


Become One by xavibarca, on Flickr


The color of the night. by xavibarca, on Flickr


WITHIN THE SKYSCRAPER WALLS by xavibarca, on Flickr


KNOW WHAT YOU ARE CHASING by xavibarca, on Flickr


A CORNER OF HONG KONG by xavibarca, on Flickr


THE ROAD AHEAD by xavibarca, on Flickr


Hong Kong is present, Taipei wakes up by xavibarca, on Flickr


Packed like sardines in a crushed tin box Part I by xavibarca, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

City surprise indeed.


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao, Shandong Province, Northern China*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Linguine

marvelous skyline shots...:cheers:


----------



## gabo79

wow nice pics.


----------



## megacity30

little universe said:


> Found an interesting article titled How the rise of the megacity is changing the way we live from the Guardian...It set Chinese City *Chengdu* as the main study case.
> Attached with the diagram showing *Chengdu's Tianfu Square Cityscape* as its background image. According to the source it gives, China's urban population will reach 1 billion by 2030 well above India's 590 million.
> It also predicted that *World's Top 5 Cities by GDP in 2025 *would be:
> *1. New York*
> *2. Tokyo*
> *3. Shanghai*
> *4. London*
> *5. Beijing*
> 
> http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Observer/Pix/pictures/2012/01/21/urban2.jpg


Interesting article and truly beautiful picture of Chengdu's Tianfu Square Cityscape. However, as we discussed in the Citytalk forum, there are some significant errors in this article. Since you have agreed to the errors, please ensure you mention the corrections as well when you post this article lest we mislead the reader thinking this article is accurate.

(1) Chengdu's metropolitan area contains 7,123,697 people in 2129 sq km. 
The remaining 6,923,928 people in 10,003 sq km that live in Chengdu 'city' are actually rural residents. The 'city' administrative limit is akin to 'state' in the USA and is not equivalent to a city as we know it. That does not qualify Chengdu as a mega-city yet; however, Chengdu will quite likely become a mega-city in 20 years.

reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu...tive_Divisions

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._by_population


(2) Based on this common misunderstanding about what a 'city' means in China, the concept of "221 cities containing over a million people and 23 cities containing over 5 million" is a huge exaggeration, even for me, where I am sometimes jocularly accused of being too liberal with metropolitan areas! 
There are *95 urban areas today* (references above) that contain over a million people in China. *140 million-plus urban areas seems more realistic by 2031.*

(3) In India, as per the 2011 Census, the number of urban areas containing over a million people increased from 35 (in the year 2001) to 53 (in the year 2011); an increase of over 51% in just 10 years! Even by conservative estimates, assuming growth slows down by over 25%, there will be at least 68 urban areas (or more likely, more) containing over a million people by 2021. By 2031, we could be looking at close to 90 (or more) million-plus urban areas. Let's remember *the population growth of all major Indian cities' cores is declining, and their city populations are either declining or showing minimal increase*, while their metropolitan areas are still burgeoning. 
In addition, as per the 2011 Census, *2774 brand-new towns were created in India in the past 10 years*!! These towns have formed either as erstwhile villages that merged into urban centers or as newly created centres of industry, education, services etc.
The past decade witnessed de-centralized urban growth in India on epic proportions.

reference: http://makanaka.wordpress.com/2011/0...turning-point/

The gap or difference between the urbanization in China and India is not as large as many people believe. China's authoritarian Government has enforced urban policy as well restricted flow of their citizens via Hukou, and have, as a result, created world-class urban areas. 
China's GDP (PPP) per capita is over twice that of India's. 
However, poverty exists on a massive scale in rural China and the non-registered urban residents.
India, being a huge and diverse democracy, faces continuous hurdles in its urban policy implementation from private residents, non-governmental groups, religious groups, environmentalists etc.

(4) "The World's Top 5 cities by population" list provided is not to be taken seriously; Delhi's urban area (21.7 million) is already more populous than Mumbai's (20.7 million) as per the 2011 Census. Also, the urban areas of Jakarta and Manila will continue to be larger than Shanghai and Beijing, even in the next 20 years, unless Hukou is abolished, and we start looking at them as Yangtze River Delta and Bohai Economic Rim respectively.

Again, Chongqing urban area contains 5.4 million people; it is not currently a mega-city.

(5) Many 10 million-plus urban areas are missing in the 'current mega-cities' list, such as:-
*Guangzhou, Jakarta, Seoul, Shenzhen, Tehran, Bangkok *etc.

By 2025, the number of 10-million-plus urban areas will probably be 65 and not 36 as mentioned in the article. We already have 38 as you can see in the following thread:-

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448974


----------



## megacity30

kenwen said:


> Cities of Beijing and Shanghai has already exceed that 265billion usd gdp figure. So that means by 2030, Mumbai will still has less GDP than todays Beijing and Shanghai, what about the catching up thing?
> __________________
> 中国万岁！！！中国美女万万岁！！！！！





little universe said:


> ^^
> That US$265 Billion was year 2010's figure for Shanghai only.
> 
> According to the Chinese News from Sohu.com i read a few days ago. For *Year 2011*, *Beijing *Municipality and *Shanghai *Municipiaity's *Nominal GDP per Capital* reached *US$12,447* and *US$12,784* seperately. If those numbers multiply each city's populations *20 million* and *23 million*, The new Total GDP figures would come out as *US$249 Billion* and *US$294 Billion*.
> 
> The other source also suggested that My home province *Zhejiang* (54.4 million population) and neighbouring *Jiangsu* province (78.6 million population)'s *Nominal GDP per Capital* would also surpass *US$10,000 *by the end of this year (2012). They are the Two Best Performing Provinces in terms of GDP per Capital among all Normal Provinces in China. :cheers:
> 
> PS. Chinese Currency RMB rose 5% against US Dollar Last Year.


Kenwen and little universe, as stated earlier, that article is erroneous.

A credible source is data published by PWC (Price-Waterhouse-Cooper) and OECD in 2009, and presented in wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP)

*World GDP Rank 25. Shanghai (China): US$ 233 billion*

*World GDP Rank 29. Mumbai (India): US$ 209 billion*

*World GDP Rank 37. Delhi (India): US$ 167 billion*

*World GDP Rank 38. Beijing (China): US$ 166 billion
*
As you can see, there really isn't much "catching up" to do in GDP or GDP(PPP)-per-capita as their populations are equivalent as well.


----------



## little universe

megacity30 said:


> Kenwen and little universe, as stated earlier, that article is erroneous.
> 
> A credible source is data published by PWC (Price-Waterhouse-Cooper) and OECD in 2009, and presented in wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP)
> 
> *World GDP Rank 25. Shanghai (China): US$ 233 billion*
> 
> *World GDP Rank 29. Mumbai (India): US$ 209 billion*
> 
> *World GDP Rank 37. Delhi (India): US$ 167 billion*
> 
> *World GDP Rank 38. Beijing (China): US$ 166 billion
> *
> As you can see, there really isn't much "catching up" to do in GDP or GDP(PPP)-per-capita as their populations are equivalent as well.


^^
I was actually shocked you cited that source! *That article from wikipedia is not reliable at all!*

If you have some basic knowledge on economy and willing to do some more research on those figures, *you will find out the figures for indian cities in that table shows were measured by GDP (by PPP), while the Chinese Cities' figures were Measured by GDP (Nominal), You do know that there is a huge difference between GDP (by PPP) and GDP (Nominal), do you? GDP by PPP usually appears much bigger than GDP(Nominal) when it comes to developing countries like China and India in Asia. * If by GDP (Nominal), i'd say Mumbai and Delhi would only had GDP (Nominal) around about US$ 100 billion and US$ 80 billion that year(or even smaller?), way much smaller than Shanghai and Beijing's output that year. The same thing happens to Hong Kong, the table also shows the city's GDP (by PPP) not GDP (Nominal), the city's GDP (Nominal) was US$ 225 billion in 2010 while US$ 326 billion when measured by GDP (by PPP) that year. I haven't confirmed the other cities' figures, probably by different measurments thus not reliable as well. One thing you have to know is that Shanghai's Total GDP (Nominal) had already surpassed Hong Kong's by the end of 2009, everyone in China knows that, cs the media had intensive report about that. And just let you know that Beijing's Total GDP would also outnumber Hong Kong's by the end of this year by economists' prediction!

I am not the person initially trying to compare figures between cities from different countries (China vs India)...you got the wrong person...since you put me through this, i have to make sure those figures are correct and objective. :cheers:

P.S. We suppose not to debate issues like this here, it's a photo column! We should go back to the city issues column.


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou, one of the most prosperous cities in China for thousands of years, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China. *


**There is a Chinese Saying: Heaven above, Suzhou and Hangzhou below/上有天堂，下有苏杭.**





















*Traditional Suzhou*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou, one of the most prosperous cities in China for thousands of years, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China. *


**There is a Chinese Saying: Heaven above, Suzhou and Hangzhou below/上有天堂，下有苏杭.**





















*Modern Day Suzhou*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Changchun, Capital of Jilin Province, NE China*










From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## ramendu.ganguly

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> We are neighbours for thousands of years long before the Western Intervention. I guess we have better understanding of each other and better than the Western World's Understanding of us...I'm not here arguing with any Lovely Indian Friends!
> 
> And i really hate the idea of the comparison between China and India which originally came from the Western World! Why not the Rising of China and the Rising of India be the win-win situation for both of us?
> 
> Plus China was inspired by ancient wisdoms from India, especially Buddhism! And i do respect Indian Culture from bottom of my heart. :cheers:


India's got nothing against China. It's rather the other way around. Border incursions, false representation of maps, supplying arms to pakistan that they can use against us, funding maoists forces in India, trying to cause internal destabilization even though what happens in India is none of your governments business. Yeah, Lovely Indian friends we are. 

(by the way, you aren't going to find any mention of what I said in your Chinese newspapers, look at any other global newspaper though and you will see what I'm talking about)


----------



## ramendu.ganguly

btw, I don't have anything against Chinese people. I don't appreciate the actions of the govt though, whether it be how it's ruining its own country or how its tries to screw with the rest of the world in spite of being dependent on the rest of the world


----------



## GIGIGAGA

WOW， Suzhou blows me to the north
WOW, Changchun blows me back to the south:nuts:


----------



## Rekarte

Suzhou is so lovely!


----------



## oliver999

just great pics


----------



## little universe

*Jilin City, the 2nd Largest City in Jilin Province, NE China*











Year of the Waterdragon (Jilin City, China) 2012 by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Jilin - Frozen Cityscape (Northeast China / Dongbei) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Jilin City (China) - Cityscape by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Frosted Bridge (Jilin City - China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Rime (Jilin City, China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan, the Biggest City in Central China, Capital of Hubei Province. *



















From www.gaoloumi.com



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6797905832/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6797910836/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo, the 2nd Largest City in Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*



















From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Xinjin Zhi Museum Designed by Japanese Architect Kengo Kuma/隈研吾, Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China*



















From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Home Grown Wind Turbine Manufacturer Envision Energy(远景能源) Headquarters in Jiangyin, Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Home Grown Wind Turbine Manufacturer Envision Energy(远景能源) Headquarters in Jiangyin, Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















From www.archdaily.com


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Can you post some more new photos on western cities such as Chengdu, Kunming, Guiyang, Nanning, Xi'an, Lanzhou and Ürümqi.


----------



## little universe

^^

*Guiyang/贵阳, Capital of Guizhou Province(One of the Least-developed Provinces in China), SW China*










By gsan91 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Rekarte

I like the landscape around the city,but the city of Guiyang is so "commies"... =/


----------



## phoenixboi08

This just reinforces how great the mid-level cities in China are...I keep telling people not to ONLY visit Beijing and Shanghai.


----------



## skyridgeline

Somtime is not what you see but what is in the tax returns? 

According to the China County-level Economic Research Institute, _the Top 20 Wealthiest Chinese Cities in 2011 _ are...

1.Karamay, Xinjiang (> U$ 50,000 GDP per capita?) 
2.Dongguan, Guangdong
3.Suzhou, Jiangsu
4.Foshan, Guangdong
5.Wuxi, Jiangsu
6.Zhuhai, Guangdong
7.Zhongshan, Guangdong
8.Zhoushan, Zhejiang
9.Wenzhou, Zhejiang
10.Changzhou, Jiangsu
11.Shaoxing, Zhejiang
12.Baotou, Inner Mongolia
13.Xixing, Zhejiang
14.Ordos, Inner Mongolia
15.Weihai, Shandong
16.Taiyuan, Shanxi
17.Dongying, Shandong
18.Wuhai, Inner Mongolia
19.Taizhou, Zhejiang
20.Huzhou, Zhejiang

Source: Tea Leaf Nation, by David Wertime on March 29, 2012


----------



## cyborg81

ramendu.ganguly said:


> India's got nothing against China. It's rather the other way around. Border incursions, false representation of maps, supplying arms to pakistan that they can use against us, funding maoists forces in India, trying to cause internal destabilization even though what happens in India is none of your governments business. Yeah, Lovely Indian friends we are.
> 
> (by the way, you aren't going to find any mention of what I said in your Chinese newspapers, look at any other global newspaper though and you will see what I'm talking about)


What a hostile reaction to a friendly statement by "little universe", maybe you should learn to let go of your prejudices and focus more on self development as China does. Nothing to gain by keeping a chip over your shoulder. Chinese cities are at-least 20-30 years ahead of their Indian counterparts in terms of development, infrastructure and wealth. Heck Indian cities can't even provide decent toilets for their residents. There is no comparison. India is only trumpeted as a success story by it's Anglo colonial masters to keep the heat on China.


----------



## everywhere

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> there're many pics from different cities
> I hope that someone post more:cheers:


Yeah. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, we need more photos please...


----------



## little universe

*Wenling/温岭, my lovely hometown, a Small City lies on the East Coast of Zhejiang Province, a Common Small City in the Yangtze River Delta Region, Eastern China.*





















From http://bbs.xzgtw.cn




























































*Heavy fogs coming from the East China Sea in some Spring and Autumn Mornings*


----------



## little universe

*Wenling/温岭, my lovely hometown, a Small City lies on the East Coast of Zhejiang Province, a Common Small City in the Yangtze River Delta Region, Eastern China.*



















From http://bbs.xzgtw.cn












*Heavy fogs coming from the East China Sea in some Spring and Autumn Mornings*


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou/常州, Jiangsu Province, a Common Medium Size City in Yangtze River Delta Region, Eastern China.*



















By 篦梁灯火 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Rekarte

Not so small,your city little universe


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> *Wenling/温岭, my lovely hometown, a Small City lies on the East Coast of Zhejiang Province, a Common Small City in the Yangtze River Delta Region, Eastern China.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From http://bbs.xzgtw.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heavy fogs coming from the East China Sea in some Spring and Autumn Mornings*


I think it's high time for you to feature this dynamic hometown of yours like what oliver did to Zhangjiangang.


----------



## Linguine

great skyline shots...:cheers2:


----------



## little universe

Rekarte said:


> Not so small,your city little universe


^^

It is small in Chinese Standards.

A city with half million people living in the city centre while 1.4 million population within its Administration Area, you won't call it a small city elsewhere. :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

what's that big temple on the hill - and also that funny head shaped rock?


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## little universe

the spliff fairy said:


> what's that big temple on the hill - and also that funny head shaped rock?


Donghui Pavillion/东辉阁










Stone Lady Rock









That's not a temple, it's Donghui Pavillion/东辉阁 for sightseeing and that rock is called "Stone Lady/石夫人" which was taken shape millions of years ago during the ice age. There's a similar looking rock in neighbouring Huangyan/黄岩 District (Taizhou/台州 City), they called it "Stone Gentleman/石陀人". And there's an interesting local folk story about those two rocks. :lol:

The Chinese Link below tells you about the story, better using google translation. 

http://baike.baidu.com/view/34903.htm


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> *Ancient Chinese Cities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xi'an/西安, Shannxi Province*
> 
> Master Dong Si in Xi'an, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> The Big Wild Goose Pagoda, Xi'an, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> The South Gate of Xi'an, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> Xi'an city walls, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> The Big Wild Goose Pagoda, Xi'an, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> The South Gate of Xi'an city walls, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> The Drum Tower, Xi'an, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> The Bell Tower, Xi'an, Shaanxi province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An'yang/安阳, Henan Province*
> 
> Anyang, Henan province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chengdu/成都, Sichuan Province*
> 
> Kuan de Xiangzi, Chengdu, Sichuan province 四川, 成都, 宽巷子 by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suzhou/苏州, Jiangsu Province*
> 
> Suzhou, Jiangsu province by Josh in China, on Flickr
> 
> Suzhou, Jiangsu province by Josh in China, on Flickr



I think these structures deserve to be on the growing list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


----------



## Rekarte

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> It is small in Chinese Standards.
> 
> A city with half million people living in the city centre while 1.4 million population within its Administration Area, you won't call it a small city elsewhere. :lol:


hahaha
China is awsme!:cheers:


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## staff

everywhere said:


> I think these structures deserve to be on the growing list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


Please stop quoting every photo in all of your posts.


----------



## little universe

^^

Agreed. Especially repeating loads of photos on the same page. :nuts:
I raised that issue with him on the Shanghai cityscape thread occasion, but it seems he simply ignored me. hno:


----------



## everywhere

staff said:


> Please stop quoting every photo in all of your posts.





little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Agreed. Especially repeating loads of photos on the same page. :nuts:
> I raised that issue with him on the Shanghai cityscape thread occasion, but it seems he simply ignored me. hno:



This will be the last time I'll quote photos. My sincerest apologies to both of you and all of the moderators.


----------



## Rekarte

Among ancient chinese cities,Fenghuang is my prefer,fantastic!:cheers:


----------



## little universe

everywhere said:


> This will be the last time I'll quote photos. My sincerest apologies to both of you and all of the moderators.


You were forgiven, you sinophile Filipino chappy! :lol:



Rekarte said:


> Among ancient chinese cities,Fenghuang is my prefer,fantastic!:cheers:


Me, Lijiang!


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## everywhere

^^ I see a yak in the last picture. For Tibetans and some other ethnic minorities in China, yaks are a source of milk and other dairy products.


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> You were forgiven, you sinophile Filipino chappy! :lol:


C'mon! :lol:

I don't have the luxury of time to explore the world by traveling, but I rely much on online media such as this to explore. It's a life-long dream for me to travel. :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

Serthar is one of the most exotic city in the world


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Do you have any fresh pics of Shenyang, Wuhan, Kunming, Xi'an or Chengdu?


----------



## HKG

Changsha city， Hunan Province , China.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm....18.0.0.0.0.92.1402.18.18.0...0.0.lKy1xENsfHM




























Changsha Orange Island 橘子洲
http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums...Province China/changshaorangeislandchina3.jpg

http://www.csta.gov.cn/cms/active/outArticle.do?articleId=3123&publishDate=2011-08-17 08:36:00.0


----------



## everywhere

@HKG: Orange island seemed so well-preserved. :cheers:


----------



## everywhere

GIGIGAGA said:


> WOW， Suzhou blows me to the north
> WOW, Changchun blows me back to the south:nuts:


Probably in the architectural style...


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## Rekarte

Geat update little universe:cheers:


----------



## everywhere

Rekarte said:


> Geat update little universe:cheers:


And the city reminds me a bit of the Vietnamese capital, Hanoi. Lots of lotus there too... :lol:


----------



## Bre45Web

whs


----------



## George W. Bush

Some great images here. Serthar is especially interesting.


----------



## everywhere

George W. Bush said:


> Some great images here. Serthar is especially interesting.


+ 1 :banana:


----------



## little universe

Rekarte said:


> Among ancient chinese cities,Fenghuang is my prefer,fantastic!:cheers:


^^

More Photos from the ancient town *Fenghuang/凤凰*, Hunan Province.


The Happy captain by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Hunan Snacks by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


The Tuojiang River in FengHuang by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Classic Fenghuang view by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


----------



## Severiano

I want to go to Fenghuang so badly!!! Its just such a pain to get there from Shanghai. I don't have enough days off for a trip.


----------



## Rekarte

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> More Photos from the ancient town *Fenghuang/凤凰*, Hunan Province.


Oh,thanks for the new pics!
do you know,other city very similar to Fenghuang?


----------



## HKG

Tianjin city in March 2011
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Chinese Cities/


----------



## little universe

Rekarte said:


> Oh,thanks for the new pics!
> do you know,other city very similar to Fenghuang?


Fenghuang is quite unique in terms of architectural style, cos it's mixed with both Ethnic Han Chinese and Ethnic Miao People's influences reflecting the demographic composition of the town.

But if you mean do we have other waterfront towns. The answer is absolutely YES. We have dozens of ancient waterfront towns in Wu Speaking Jiangnan Region/江南 (Southern Jiangsu and Northern Zhejiang). Among them the most famous and well-preserved ones are listed as below:

1. Zhouzhuang/周庄 (Jiangsu Province)

2. Wuzhen/乌镇 (Zhejiang Province)

3. Tongli/同里 (Jiangsu Province)

4. Xitang/西塘 (Zhejiang Province)

5. Luzhi/甪直 (Jiangsu Province)

6. Nanxun/南浔 (Zhejiang Province)


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi/无锡, No.3 city in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















By 木木夕 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus.


----------



## jerryway

*This is shameless stealing*



little universe said:


> *Xiamen/厦门, the second largest city in Fujian Province, SE China.*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Star Shark Story Restaurant, Amoy China 星鲨物语 by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr
> 
> ...
> 
> This is Feng Wei, the original photographer who captured and shared these images on Flickr. All of my images are copyright protected, and I stated explicitly on Flickr page for each image, that these images are not allowed to be posted to Internet website without my explicit permission. What "little universe" have done here is shameless stealing and illegal.
> 
> Admin/little universe, please remove my images from this thread, o.w. I reserve the right to take legal action.


----------



## little universe

Hi Feng Wei,

I didn't realise that issue untill you raised it to be honest. 

Pls do accept my sincere apology.

I might had offended others' copy rights as well. I'll go through page by page and delete them all. 


Cheers,
little universe


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi/无锡, No.3 city in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















By 木木夕 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an/西安, Capital of Shaanxi Province. One of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China. NW China.*











Terra Cotta Warriors - Pit 3 by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


The Unbroken Soldier by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Xi'an City Wall and Moat by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Riding the Wall by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Miles on the Wall by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


The Big Bend by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Wall Lanterns by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Biking the Wall by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


The Muslim Quarter by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Muslim Street Food by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Dumplings Steaming by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


City Gate by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Guardians of the Gate by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


The Grand Mosque by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Grand Mosque Prayer Hall by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu/成都, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China.*











Chengdu city night 1 sm by Blair New, on Flickr


Chengdu city night 2 sm by Blair New, on Flickr


Chengdu City Pano sm by Blair New, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

Chongqing Tangcheng Park @ Chongqing city . China2012 重庆棠城公园

http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Chinese Cities/


----------



## HKG

Chongqing Tangcheng Park -2


----------



## little universe

*Lhasa/拉萨, Capital of Tibet, Western China.*




















VRT_5053 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3716 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3328-Edit by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3377 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3382 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3405 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3672-Edit by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3594 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_5056 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Nice angles from the Potala Palace. :cheers:

Do you have images of the interiors?


----------



## Rekarte

little universe said:


> Fenghuang is quite unique in terms of architectural style, cos it's mixed with both Ethnic Han Chinese and Ethnic Miao People's influences reflecting the demographic composition of the town.


I know about the others water towns,but thanks for the infokay:


----------



## everywhere

Seems so dead again... hno:


----------



## Rekarte

^^
I'll help this thread with a quote from my thread:
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316889*



Rekarte said:


> Yinchuan
> *The largest city and the capital of Ningxia Province.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nipic 马秋*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panoramio nwgan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nipic gao-long2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nipic bbmai_188*


----------



## phoenixboi08

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> I'll help this thread with a quote from my thread:


I LOVED Yinchuan!!! I only stayed one day before taking a bus into Inner Mongolia. Really wonderful city, I think. Nice break from the bustle of Shanghai


----------



## everywhere

@Rekarte: I never knew how clean and green Yinchuan is to think Ningxia is a land-locked province...


----------



## little universe

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> I'll help this thread with a quote from my thread:
> *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316889*


Thanks for yr contribution, Rekarte!

I didn't know u were from Brazil! I thought you were from a spanish speaking Latin American Country. 

Brazil is Brilliant! I love it!


----------



## Rekarte

everywhere said:


> @Rekarte: I never knew how clean and green Yinchuan is to think Ningxia is a land-locked province...


sure,was a surprise for me too:cheers:



little universe said:


> Thanks for yr contribution, Rekarte!
> 
> I didn't know u were from Brazil! I thought you were from a spanish speaking Latin American Country.
> 
> Brazil is Brilliant! I love it!


yeah,I'm from Salvador,the capital of Bahia(brazilian state)


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> Thanks for yr contribution, Rekarte!
> 
> I didn't know u were from Brazil! I thought you were from a spanish speaking Latin American Country.
> 
> Brazil is Brilliant! I love it!


Brazil is the lone Lusophone (Portuguese-speaking) nation in the Americas. It was once among favored destinations for immigration from Europe in the Americas (alongside USA, Canada, Argentina and Uruguay) so won't be surprised if most of Brazil's populace are of European descent... :lol:

In fairness, lotsa hotties over there... :cheers::lol:


----------



## little universe

*Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen/乌镇, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411486150/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411484280/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411484456/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411485462/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411485114/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411491782/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411491982/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411491430/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Wuzhen/乌镇 at Night, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411485588/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411486000/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411484754/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411485752/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411484588/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411491630/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411486506/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Tibetan Town of Sertar/色达, Garze/甘孜, Sichuan Province, SW China.*














seda 01 by liu hua china, on Flickr


seda 02 by liu hua china, on Flickr


seda 03 by liu hua china, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Qibao Ancient Town/七宝古镇, Suburban Shanghai, Eastern China.*











2011 Qibao watercity B&W-a by hillgas, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an/西安, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China.*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402353170/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402349642/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402342032/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402379896/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402376628/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402384758/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402356612/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402324360/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402320928/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402319500/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402317712/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7402353762/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen/厦门, No.2 city in Fujian Province, SE China*






















Gulangyu, Xiamen: The Spot. by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


Gulangyu's beautiful view. by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


Xiamen: Gulangyu Island. by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr



Gulangyu's vivid architecture. by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


Nightly Xiamen. by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


Xiamen City & Gulangyu Island. by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


Xiamen International Port Top View HDR by MaveMicka, on Flickr


湖光山色的厦门大学_Xiamen University_Furong Lake by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


XiaMen city - panorama by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ 

@little universe:

On Wuzhen town, do I see one important landmark from there? I think that house in Wuzhen could be one of the first meeting places of the Chinese Communist Party in its early years...

At Xi'an's Terracotta Warriors, where exactly is the museum located? And how can it be reached by public transportation?


----------



## Rekarte

I love these chinese water towns:cheers:


----------



## little universe

^^

Rekarte, glad you like them, will try to post more of them later...:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Macau SAR/澳门, Southern China.*












Macau - Portugese Architecture by Beschty, on Flickr


~ Tin Hau Temple Macau ~ by pattpoom, on Flickr


Macau - Casino 2 by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - View from Hill Top by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Canon by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Portuguese Architecture by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Portuguese Architecture by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Panorama by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Inside the Lisboa Casino by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Grand Lisboa Casino Hotel Lobby by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - by Beschty, on Flickr


Macau - Strip by Beschty, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainparinet/4621291989/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Venetian at Twilight by Mel Mijares, on Flickr


Macau City by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## NCT

http://roll.sohu.com/20120706/n347495504.shtml










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-builds-version-London-landmark.html?ITO=1490

Kill me now.


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Shijiazhuang looks more clean than before
The pollution in the city is decreasing?


----------



## little universe

^^

Not sure about Shijiazhuang. Those photos could be taken from some clear days.

Some other big cities in North China Region do have severe air pollution problems such as Taiyuan and Baotou as both of them have large numbers of steel mills within cities' propers.

Beijing used to have a huge steel mill in the city's west until they relocated the entire factory to Caofeidian (an outer suburb in neighbouring Tangshan City) a few years ahead of the Olympic Game. 

The air pollution in Beijing these days mainly due to the daily heavy traffic and the construction dusts i guess.


----------



## skaaal

*Chengdu ，Capital of Sichuan Province ，western China*


here are some photos from Chengdu‘s financial area


----------



## skaaal

*Chengdu ，Capital of Sichuan Province ，western china*


here are some photos from Chengdu financial Area


----------



## skaaal

Chengdu ，Capital of Sichuan Province ，western china

These are photos from the city's exbihition and convention center area

night view







































day view 





































































































This area is very special, because it combines western and eastern triditional architecture style together to create a mix of culture


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^

Beautiful city and fantastic photos!!! Well Done!


----------



## skaaal

little universe said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> A lot of Broken photo links above!!! (you will find out when you close your gaoloumi website and refresh this web page!!!)
> 
> Tips: This website does not support images from gaoloumi.com/高楼迷. You might have to upload them to Imgur.com.
> 
> Thanks! :cheers:


OK ， im gonna fix it right soon


----------



## skaaal

【Chengdu】the old city area





















Chengdu skyline of the old city area


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus.


----------



## jima

really good collection of chinese cities! hope someday can see the pics of my hometown-nanchang~~skylines are impressive,too.


----------



## little universe

*Changsha / 长沙, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China.*










From gaoloumi.com


----------



## HKG

B]Spiderman scales world's tallest steel tower in China today[/B]
http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video...es-world-s-tallest-steel-tower/2gvmj79d?from=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8yfHiKQA58

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDUzNDU1MTEy.html






....
Zhengzhou TV Tower @ Sept 2012


https://www.google.co.uk/search?num....9.3.0.85.686.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.NjYVy7A0hVM






























2010


----------



## everywhere

jima said:


> really good collection of chinese cities! hope someday can see the pics of my hometown-nanchang~~skylines are impressive,too.


I think they are posted on the previous pages, so maybe you can search for Nanchang City's skyline... :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an / 西安, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China.*











大雁塔 (Giant Wild Goose Pagoda) by coleybwoy, on Flickr


Bell Tower in the old town of Xi'an by coleybwoy, on Flickr


090502_Xian_1168 by ivanc.photo, on Flickr


The future of Xi'an (西安) by coleybwoy, on Flickr


Main street of Xi'an (西安) by coleybwoy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou / 福州, Capital of Fujian Province, SE China.*
























By 高楼是王者荣耀 from gaoloumi.com


*Ancient District, Sanfang Qixiang (三坊七巷) *


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou / 福州, Capital of Fujian Province, SE China.*
























By 高楼是王者荣耀 from gaoloumi.com


*Ancient District, Sanfang Qixiang (三坊七巷) *


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou / 福州, Capital of Fujian Province, SE China.*
























By 高楼是王者荣耀 & 福建老邱 from gaoloumi.com


*Modern Fuzhou *


----------



## HKG

*Happy Mid-Autumn Festival from Tianjin city!*


----------



## everywhere

^^ Awesome full moon shots from Tianjin...


----------



## little universe

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 City in Liaoning Province, NE China.*











Dalian Grows Up by Porter Yates, on Flickr


The Chairman and I by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Dalian Library by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Blade Alley by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Middle Bank by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Big Xinghai Square by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Birthday Hat by Porter Yates, on Flickr


New Dalian by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Dalian Ditches Dark by Porter Yates, on Flickr


----------



## bachelor0799781

*Fuzhou, Fujian province*


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛, Shandong Province, Northern China.*




















IMGP0204-编辑 by intheendz, on Flickr


DSC_7037 by Harry 1010, on Flickr


Qingdao - Downtown. by Harry 1010, on Flickr


DSC_7078 by Harry 1010, on Flickr


Qingdao! China. by Harry 1010, on Flickr


DSC_7125 by Harry 1010, on Flickr


DSC_7120 by Harry 1010, on Flickr


DSC_7172 by Harry 1010, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛, Shandong Province, Northern China.*





















IMG_6629 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_6627 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_6589 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_6638 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_6660 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_6657 by etiennems, on Flickr





jutinyoung said:


>


----------



## everywhere

^^ I think that's one of the best night shots of Qingdao...


----------



## viesis

Qingdao is a very nice and picturesque city.


----------



## TEBC

surprised!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow sanya looks very nice


----------



## little universe

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 city in Liaoning Province, NE China.*













By HEAVEN from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 city in Liaoning Province, NE China.*













By 大连市 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang / 沈阳, Capital of Liaoning Province, the biggest city in NE China.*














By ocra from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival 2013, Harbin City / 哈尔滨, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China.*





















China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛, No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China*
























Hidden Dragon said:


> From Xinhuanet BBS City Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCROLL------>>>


----------



## weird

This thread is really impressive. Thank you for sharing this big amount of pictures. China looks like a wonderful place and it's that vast that I'm really surprised by cities that I didn't hear anything before. On my wish-list for travelling, for sure


----------



## little universe

^^

You are welcome.  

I like Spain too...my favourite country in Europe. 

:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo / 宁波, No.2 City in my home province Zhejiang , Eastern China*




















From gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Ancient District of Shaoxing / 绍兴, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


















By stoney zhang from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332251928/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332256842/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331229239/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331296057/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332336680/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332315174/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331248465/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331204811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331305009/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331263127/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing / 绍兴, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*















By 丁巳天蝎 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Cities in Jiangsu Province / 江苏省, Eastern China*












By 丁巳天蝎 from gaoloumi.com








*Suzhou / 苏州*






















































*Changzhou / 常州*













































*
Yangzhou / 扬州*






















































*Zhenjiang / 镇江*




































*Wuxi / 无锡*


----------



## little universe

*Taiyuan / 太原, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China*














By 湖蓝海 from gaoloumi.com














































































SCROLL ---->>>


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an / 西安, Capital of Shaanxi Province, the biggest city in NW China.*






























http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8382480377/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shaanxi History Museum, Xian by Jenny Mackness, on Flickr


The Forest of Stelae Museum, Xian by Jenny Mackness, on Flickr


The Forest of Stelae Museum, Xian by Jenny Mackness, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8382481421/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8383562464/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8382481145/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8394519649/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Terracotta Warriors museum-16 by John6536, on Flickr


Pano_Xian_Warriors by Fernando Mejido, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8394514775/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Fuente y pagoda by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


Xian by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr


The Mountain behind the Hot Springs (Xi'an) by Eugene.Ivanov, on Flickr


Bell Tower by nilesguo, on Flickr


Xian by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr



Xi'An, China by i_plus, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu Sliced Porosity Block (Raffles City Plaza) / 来福士广场, Chengdu / 成都, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China *
Designed by Steven Holl Architects (the same architect of Beijing's MOMA)












From archdaily.com




> With much awaited anticipation, Steven Holl‘s Sliced Porosity Block in Chengdu, China has just been completed. Forming giant public plazas with a mix of various functions, the group of five towers is intended to be seen as more of a public area despite its towering design as already witnessed in the site. Its sun sliced geometry results from required minimum daylight exposures to the surrounding urban fabric prescribed by code and calculated by the precise geometry of sun angles. The large public space framed by the block is formed into three valleys inspired by a poem of Du Fu (713-770). In some of the porous openings chunks of different buildings are inserted.
> 
> We have already brought you images of the project as it was under way, but the latest images from Hufton + Crow truly capture this inviting public realm in the heart of this metropolis like no one else!


----------



## little universe

*Macau / 澳门, Southern China*

















Macau fireworks 2012 : 1 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Macau fireworks 2012 : 7 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Macau fireworks 2012 : 11 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Macau fireworks 2012 : 12 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

China is so awesome:drool:


----------



## Ultramatic

I don't see anyone surprised.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

You are funny and ridiculous:lol:


----------



## Erthel

While chinese cities look great, China is still full of poverty and misery. Hopefully, it's getting better and will get better through the years.


----------



## Linguine

impressive skyline photos from China. :cheers:


----------



## acuarium

What a behemoth of a country! Impressive cities.


----------



## everywhere

GIGIGAGA said:


> You are funny and ridiculous:lol:


I'm not surprised whenever I see such messages as those. Deep within them lies envy :nuts:


----------



## Rekarte

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 city in Liaoning Province, NE China.*












*Limits to Growth por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*Dalian Ditches Dark por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*New Dalian por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*Magmapass por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*Birthday Hat por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 city in Liaoning Province, NE China.*












*Dalian Grows Up por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*Big Xinghai Square por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr
*


*Carriage in Waiting por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*Fortune Cookie Cutter por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


*Fire Living por Porter Yates (Traveling), no Flickr*


----------



## jutinyoung

wow~~~ this is hm~~~~~ i think this really set a good exemple to wanda: you don't just copy, you creative, you should have innovation:cheers::cheers:





little universe said:


> *Chengdu Sliced Porosity Block (Raffles City Plaza) / 来福士广场, Chengdu / 成都, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China *
> Designed by Steven Holl Architects (the same architect of Beijing's MOMA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Dongguan / 东莞, Guangdong Province, Southern China*




















By *BMG * from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi / 无锡, No.3 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*




















from gaoloumi.com




*Historical Districts in Wuxi *


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi / 无锡, No.3 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*






















By 我爱摩天楼 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Town of Fenghuang / 凤凰古城, Hunan Province, Central China.*














FengHuang198 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang192 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang203 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang212 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang213 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang224 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang216 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang41 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang32 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang37 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang5 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang25 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang6 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang17 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang18 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang56 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang217 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang149 by joegwolf, on Flickr


凤凰 万名塔 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


凤凰 沱江 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo Raffles City / 宁波来福士, Ningbo / 宁波, No.2 City in Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*



















from archdaily.com




> Architects: SPARK
> Location: Ningbo, China
> Project Director: Jan Felix Clostermann, Stephen Pimbley
> Design Team: Jacky Chen, Yuhua Chen, Yuen Yuen Chen, Jan Felix Clostermann, Shu Fan, Jiarkai Guo, Vivian Huang, Akin Jabar, Yun Wu Jian, RenJie Li, Wenhui Lim, Minghao Liu, Oren Rabinowitz, Christian Taeubert, Wao Tao Wang, Chengming Xu, Wenzhen Yee, Hua Zhang
> Area: 157,807 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: FG + SG
> 
> 
> Local Architects: Ningbo Architecture Design Institute
> Specialist Structural Engineering: China Majesty structure design inc.
> Mep Engineer: Meinhart (M&E) Ltd. Consulting Engineers
> Quantity Surveryor: Davis Langdon & Seah CHINA Ltd
> Façade Engineer: RFR Shanghai
> Raffic Engineering: MVA
> Fire Engineering: Ove Arups & Partners Ltd
> Interior Design Somerset: Square Foot
> Contractor: China Construction First Division Construction & Developing Co.
> Lighting Consultant: Brandston partnership inc
> Clients: CapitaLand China Holdings Pte Ltd, Ningbo Xinyin Real Estate Development Co.Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction is underway on SPARK’s landmark Raffles City Ningbo development, a one- stop shopping, dining, business, and lifestyle destination covering some 157,800 sq m. In order to realize the project, a world-class design team is assembled, led by award- winning architects SPARK, and including Meinhardt (MEP consultant), Arup (fire engineer), MVA (traffic consultant) and the Ningbo local design institute (LDI).
> 
> Ningbo is home to China’s second largest port, boasting an increasingly affluent population. Raffles City Ningbo was launched last year, graced by Singapore Prime Minister Mr. Lee Hsien Loong and Zhejiang Province Vice-Governor Mr. Gong Zheng. The project, which comprises a mall, a Grade A office tower and serviced residences, is the latest in the “Raffles City” brand developed by Singapore-based CapitaLand.
> 
> Raffles City Ningbo is located to the east of the Yuyao River, within the Jiangbei district, next to Ningbo’s historical downtown. The project marks the final phase of CapitaLand’s masterplan and will act as a catalyst development for the Jiangbei District, creating a new downtown district in the city. The planned subway link beneath the office tower will cement the development into the city’s infrastructure and assist in the creation of this new shopping and business destination.
> 
> According to Stephen Pimbley, CEO of SPARK:
> “In order to meet the needs of the full spectrum of end users, the development has a “slow domestic face” and a “fast civic face”. The residential component sits on the corner of a landscaped, sunken courtyard: this helps moderate and articulate the scale of the tower and creates a calm domestic environment, sheltered from the noise of the city by the mass of the retail podium.” He continues: “The animated face of the retail podium and the office building engage directly with the city and link the older part of Ningbo across the river with the developing quarter, anchored by Raffles City.”
> 
> Although Raffles City Ningbo is a large-scale development by any standards, SPARK has designed the various components to work on a human scale. Wavy, layered ribbons, reminiscent of the strata found in rock formations are used throughout. Pimbley explains: “This is not just an architectural device to break up the mass of the building facing the residential tower; it has become something of a letmotif, tying all aspects of the development together. In the context of the retail podium, for example, this applied, ribbon aesthetic enables each part of the structure to fit seamlessly together, lending the building a feeling of an almost domestic scale, so often lacking in the ubiquitous shopping mall box.”
> 
> The retail podium has already been awarded a Green Mark Gold Badge by Singapore’s Building and Construction Authority. Pimbley says, “The building balances spatial demands with sustainable requirements. Excessively high spaces, beloved by many mall developers, are perceived to add quality and value. In my view, they create extra building volume which requires more energy to heat and cool and therefore can be wasteful and unsustainable.”


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an / 西安, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China*

Xi'an is one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China, along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang. 
Formerly known as Chang'an / 长安, the city was the east end of the Silk Road and the world's biggest city from 600 AD till 800 AD. 



















Night scene of Bell tower, Xi'an, China by 独视角(DO VISION), on Flickr


Bell tower, Xi'an, China by 独视角(DO VISION), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodmagic/8484467019/sizes/l/


DSC_6507-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_6446-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_6291-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_6202-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_6190-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo / 宁波, No.2 City in Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*


















from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo / 宁波, No.2 City in Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*




















from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou / 郑州, Capital of Henan Province, Central China*






















By 我爱自由夏天 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou / 郑州, Capital of Henan Province, Central China*






















By 我爱自由夏天 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## Chadoh25

WOW! Very impressive!


----------



## little universe

^^
Thx, glad you like them!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang / 南昌, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China*












By 雨鱼 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Luoyang / 洛阳, No.2 City in Henan Province, Central China*
Luoyang is one of Four Great Ancient Capitals of China, along with Beijing, Nanjing and Xi'an. The city now is a heavy industry centre. hno:




















By 为你舞步 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Luoyang / 洛阳, No.2 City in Henan Province, Central China*
Luoyang is one of Four Great Ancient Capitals of China, along with Beijing, Nanjing and Xi'an. The city now is a heavy industry centre. hno:




















By 为你舞步 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang / 南昌 *

Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China













http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911746387/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912386100/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911780887/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912527204/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911885461/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang / 南昌 *

Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China












http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912456294/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912222888/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912421888/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911709905/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911726485/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

@brianmoon85: When posting photos, we also post their credits too. Photos will be deleted, please re-post them but with their credits.


----------



## little universe

*Hohhot / 呼和浩特 /







*

Capital of Inner Mongolia, Northern China




Ornate perspective by 670GT, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7400202034/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eastasianpeoples/8367092854/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vergilsbanter/7368639300/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eastasianpeoples/8367091304/sizes/l/in/photostream/





The loud music did not affect her balance by 670GT, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manderjones/7076110999/sizes/l/


----------



## little universe

*Hohhot / 呼和浩特 /







*

Capital of Inner Mongolia, Northern China





Rapid Development by EA Connect, on Flickr


IMG_0742 by brianyeh, on Flickr


IMG_0741 by brianyeh, on Flickr




Hohhot, Inner Mongolia, China by Chaloos, on Flickr


Genghis is my neighbour by 670GT, on Flickr


Sheraton Hohhot Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hohhot Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


100927 Hohhot.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


1. National House Churches by EA Connect, on Flickr


The Skyline of Hohhot, Provincial Capital of Inner Mongolia_DSC05289 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


P1050426 by Angelina Fomina, on Flickr


Panorama red theatre_in HDR by Mr.Turuu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Old Quarters in Chinese Cities*




*Chengdu / 成都, Sichuan Province*

CHI (778) by One More Destination, on Flickr

DSC04015 by ohmytrip, on Flickr

CHI (951)pb by One More Destination, on Flickr

CHI (961)p by One More Destination, on Flickr










*Nantong / 南通, Jiangsu Province*

Nantong by Chally88, on Flickr












*Kunming / 昆明, Yunnan Province*

CHI (512)p by One More Destination, on Flickr

CHI (525)p by One More Destination, on Flickr

CHI (492)p by One More Destination, on Flickr











*Xi'an / 西安, shaanxi Province*

CHI (1161) by One More Destination, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou / 常州*

Jiangsu Province, Eastern China




From Gaoloumi.com













































































​


----------



## little universe

*Old quarters of Xiamen / 厦门*

No.2 City in Fujian Province, SE China




厦门 by Quan., on Flickr


集美鳌园 by Quan., on Flickr


厦门大学 by Quan., on Flickr


鼓浪屿 by Quan., on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Ürümqi / 乌鲁木齐 *

Capital of Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, NW China




Urumqi street,Xinjiang by woOoly, on Flickr


Urumqi ,Xinjiang by woOoly, on Flickr


SDIM0989-SDIM0995 by malassn, on Flickr


SDIM0978-SDIM0980 by malassn, on Flickr


Urumqi skyline by MastaBaba, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Town of Tai'erzhuang / 台儿庄 *
Zaozhuang City, Shandong Province, Northern China


Located by the *Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal / 京杭大运河*, it's a typical waterfront town in Northern China














http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5453035878/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5453025414/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5453029832/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5452411445/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5452429675/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5453028732/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppjj/5453026072/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang / 沈阳*

Capital of Liaoning Province, the Biggest City in NE China



By *必要的邪恶* from gaoloumi.com
















































​


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang / 沈阳*

Capital of Liaoning Province, the Biggest City in NE China



By *必要的邪恶* from gaoloumi.com







































​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an / 西安 *
Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China



Formerly known as *Chang'an / 长安*, it's one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.
With population of over 1 million, it was the biggest city in the world from around 600AD till 900AD, and was the eastern terminal of the *Silk Road* at that time.

Ancient Japanese Capitals like *Kyoto* and *Nara* were modelled after the Mighty *Chang'an*, only in much smaller scales.














http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/9030920023/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gales_photo/8614805944/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/8710361136/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8963071248/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961877191/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961434959/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961436325/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8962632124/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8962633400/sizes/l/in/photostream/











​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an / 西安 *
Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China



Formerly known as *Chang'an / 长安*, it's one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.
With population of over 1 million, it was the biggest city in the world from around 600AD till 900AD, and was the eastern terminal of the *Silk Road* at that time.

Ancient Japanese Capitals like *Kyoto* and *Nara* were modelled after the Mighty *Chang'an*, only in much smaller scales.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961440217/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8962636022/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8962633834/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961439453/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961438315/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961438521/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8961435799/sizes/l/in/photostream/











​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan / 武汉*

Capital of Hubei Province, the Largest City in Central China.


By *某某某* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan / 武汉*

Capital of Hubei Province, the Largest City in Central China.


By *某某某* from gaoloumi.com



















































琴台大剧院 by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The World's Biggest Building Opened Yesterday in Chengdu / 成都*
Nearly three times the size of The Pentagon and large enough to fit 20 Sydney Opera Houses, China's Chengu Global Centre has officially opened yesterday. 

Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China




















​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou / 苏州*
No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China





By *建筑控-猫的天空之城* from Sina Weibo



sip said:


>











​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian / 大连*
No.2 City in Liaoning Province, NE China






ddxv said:


> awesome posts by 大连市





zwamborn said:


> 2013-07-02 from feipeng8865





ddxv said:


> by 大连市













​


----------



## juan.83

I thought it was tianjin
sorry


----------



## little universe

*Nanning / 南宁*
Capital of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Southern China
(Note: don't be confused with the bigger *Nanjing/ 南京 * in Eastern China)










<China-NanNing> by IMAGE-想, on Flickr









<China-NanNing> by IMAGE-想, on Flickr









<China-NanNing> by IMAGE-想, on Flickr









<China-NanNing> by IMAGE-想, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an / 西安*
Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China
(It's one of the 4 great ancient capital cities of China along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/opaeck/8624722193/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6839825993/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opaeck/8625828196/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opaeck/8625824646/sizes/h/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan in Autumn / 武汉秋景 *
Capital of Hubei Province, the largest city in central China


By *银杏树* from gaoloumi.com






















































​


----------



## little universe

*Dali New City / 大理新城*
Dali City, Yunnan Provicne, SW China

It's 11km south of the *Ancient City of Dali / 大理古城*, both the Ancient & the New Cities are by the *Erhai Lake / 洱海*









DSC06998 by Alan A. Lew, on Flickr









DSC06971 by Alan A. Lew, on Flickr











*Dali Ancient City / 大理古城* 
Dali City, Yunnan Provicne, SW China









Untitled by Tanatat pongpibool, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwang7/8645769962/sizes/h/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe

*Lijiang New City / 丽江新城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


It's located immediately west of the *Ancient City of Lijiang*, a UNESCO World Heritage Site.








IMG_2362 by junmax2013, on Flickr










*Lijiang Ancient City / 丽江古城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


















IMG_2384 by junmax2013, on Flickr









IMG_3517 by junmax2013, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan in Autumn / 武汉秋景 *
Capital of Hubei Province, the largest city in central China



By *银杏树* from gaoloumi.com















































































​


----------



## little universe

*Shijiazhuang / 石家庄*
Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China


By *臭球儿* from gaoloumi.com




































































​


----------



## little universe

*Shijiazhuang / 石家庄*
Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China



By *臭球儿* from gaoloumi.com









































​


----------



## everywhere

@little universe: I'm not even surprised if both Dali (New City) and Lijiang (New City) are ranked high among the fastest booming cities in China from the recent images you posted...


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi / 乌鲁木齐*
Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









Urumqi, Xinjiang by wilsonchong888, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Guiyang / 贵阳*
Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China











Jia shou lou by pacman frog, on Flickr









buddhist temple by pacman frog, on Flickr












​


----------



## everywhere

Best panoramic night shots of Shijiazhuang at post #988. Thanks for sharing, little universe.


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou / 苏州*
No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *王子_空间摄影* from gaoloumi.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Sanya / 三亚 (China's most famous tropical resort city) *
No.2 City in Hainan Province, Southern China










8I7A3038 - 2013-02-20 07-37-09 Panorama - 版本 2 by Wangning_pangzi3, on Flickr









8I7A2980 - 2013-02-19 18-42-52 Panorama - 版本 2 (1) by Wangning_pangzi3, on Flickr









P1000867 Panorama7 - 版本2 by Wangning_pangzi3, on Flickr









8I7A3004 - 2013-02-19 18-59-07 Panorama - 版本 2 by Wangning_pangzi3, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛*
No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China










20131013_162211 by raymonfrancisco, on Flickr









20131013_162141 by raymonfrancisco, on Flickr














​


----------



## kreyzie

can you please share more pictures from heilongjiang such as harbin and mohe ? really miss this 2 town during winter..


----------



## little universe

^^


*Harbin / 哈尔滨*
Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China



*Summer Time*








2013-9-30_HarbinNH_0963 by that_streetguy, on Flickr



*Winter Time*








2013-11-25_HarbinNH_2819-rs by that_streetguy, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Harbin / 哈尔滨*
Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China


2013-7-29_Doali_7696-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-4-4_Daoli_2071 by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-3-12_0853 by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-4-17_Harbin_2296 by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-10-12_NH_1473-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-6-13_Darling_H_5563 by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-7-29_Doali_7735 by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-8-30_HarbinNH2_8735-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-7-27_HH_7673-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-7-12_HuaHouse_6776 by that_streetguy, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang / 南昌*
Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524426514/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524428074/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524404025/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524475506/sizes/o/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang / 南昌*
Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524480523/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524402395/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524443104/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liu2953255/11524517973/sizes/o/in/photostream/












​


----------



## big-dog

Lego hotel of Sanya is almost completed.



> The 7-star bloc that resembles the famous toy bricks and boasts a record 6,668 hotel rooms
> 
> Nine buildings at Sanya Beauty Hotel look like trees with fruit and branches
> 
> Extra compartments jutting out give room for swathes of facilities
> 
> Complex in Sanya, south China, features shopping plaza, bars, and theatre
> 
> Guinness World Record and China Records Certificate for most rooms


pics taken Sep 11 2014 by Yayaow





Located in Sanya, Hainan Province


----------



## hkskyline

Jinan
By *大明湖畔* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Chengdu
By *成都高原牦牛* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

宏村
By *景色 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Lanzhou
By *我是老马* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Shaoxing








http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1090574924707164306_225376947









http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1087691557285912969_1230323575









http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1080573170024866316_6412455


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1080480026504591038_8283452









http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1076090330155521448_243777500


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1066560183171625077_313335331


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1063266690127944036_2154766333


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1063265942392592720_2154766333


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1048502813188464909_209066575


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1047602600079859319_1422785582


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1038362201216525150_49558335


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1038464954827859839_177818384


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1063265187434649913_2154766333


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1063267296565582196_2154766333


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## BEE2

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=728126&extra=page=7&page=35



Kazan Resident, thanks for your photos. But why I cannot see many of your photos???hno: Anybody else has the same problem as I do?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chongqing
Chongqing by Tom Jarrett, on Flickr

Chongqing by Monsoon.C, on Flickr

#生活# 哪一张不是iPhone拍的？ by apple cha, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Monorail train in Chongqing (China) by Yurii Shirkin, on Flickr

解放碑 by Quan Chen, on Flickr

Chongqing night by Hou Lei, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chongqing Metro by Wentao Liu, on Flickr

Chongqing，China by Li Gang, on Flickr

#chongqing #vscocam #hongyadong #洪崖洞 #重庆 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

#十八梯 #chongqing #vscocam #taxi by [email protected], on Flickr

upload by cash zhao, on Flickr

Cement Forest of Chongqing Night Vision by 陈昊添Miles, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

☔...#ChongQing #China #holiday #travel by Annabi Ali, on Flickr

Chongqing by Luke brennan, on Flickr

beautiful Chongqing！ by heliu1997, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Looking down on Chongqing, China [1500 × 1000] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Chongqing, China by Jian XING, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chengdu
Fise faces China by Christophe Monteil, on Flickr

chengdu (1) by Jon Nguyen, on Flickr

Chengdu interchange at night by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

LEIC3573-LR by Qing liu, on Flickr

Entranceway, Huanglonxi by Emi, on Flickr

First Morning view of Chengdu from Raising Butterfly Hotel. by Chris Clancy, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

chengdu (2) by Jon Nguyen, on Flickr

Greater Chengdu, China by asterisktom, on Flickr

Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chengdu skate Life by Brady Hsu, on Flickr

Chengdu, China by asterisktom, on Flickr

DSC_1507 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Changsha
IMG_2872 by tjhankie, on Flickr

Summer by min chen, on Flickr

White Lightning by Phot For The Day, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

#VSCOCAM #TASKIN #CHANGSHA by Sempliciy, on Flickr

Changsha aerial by chiawaycloud, on Flickr

Xiang River, ChangSha by Arjun Haris, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

changsha 长沙 by chiawaycloud, on Flickr

changsha 长沙 by chiawaycloud, on Flickr

changsha 长沙 by chiawaycloud, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wanda Plaza by Colin, on Flickr

Furong Square (Chinese: 芙蓉广场) - Changsha, Hunan, China by jsutt86, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuxi
morning stroll #Wuxi #bridges by Jeff Edward, on Flickr

reflective by fred sugar, on Flickr

2015-09-23_12-36-41 by DaisyChiu77, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuxi East Station by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Lihu Bridge, Wuxi, China by None of this information is required Personalize your profile Preferences, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Liuzhou
A view from my window by Junpher, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

liuzhou by Tang_Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Liuzhou
liuzhou by Quinn Conover, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Liuzhou
Liuzhou skyline by 破弧, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Yantai
第一海水浴場2 by hwlam1997, on Flickr

煙台濱海北路 North Binhai Road, Yantai City by hwlam1997, on Flickr

Yantai Skyline by Yixun Sun, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Classical and Modern by Yixun Sun, on Flickr

Tallest Skyscraper of Shandong by Yixun Sun, on Flickr

Classical and Modern by Yixun Sun, on Flickr

Classical and Modern by Yixun Sun, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Jinan
Jinan's Morning by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

Jinan's Morning by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

Jinan - Cina by Pier Luigi Dodi, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Jinan, Quansheng Square by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

2015_05_16_中国_005 by mitch huang, on Flickr

Jinan, Quansheng Square by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

Jinan, Quansheng Square by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nanning
Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nanning 2015 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nanning.Wuxu.International.Airport.original.15369 by Richard Wong, on Flickr

China_20151011_0023 by Max Sluiter, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Changsha
View from the top of #tianxinge, the surviving 'old wall,' in #changsha , #China. by Thien-Kim Quach, on Flickr

Changsha Skyline 长沙天际线 by chiawaycloud, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Xiamen
Xiamen Twin Towers by Chris Redan, on Flickr

Xiamen nuit by La vie du riz, on Flickr

DSC_0225.jpg by 煒順 盧, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

High view by _Viewtiful, on Flickr

XiaMen Skyline by smijh, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Fuzhou
Untitled by me_myself_n_eye, on Flickr

Fuzhou by Scarlett Tu, on Flickr

Fuzhou Minjiang by Scarlett Tu, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

(Huangpu) 55-sqm 1-br lane house on Middle Fujian Road for Rmb9000 Address: 140 Middle Fujian Road, or Fuzhou Road cross Middle Fujian Road Transportation: near East Nanjing Road station on metro line No.2&10 1 bedroom, 1 washing room 2nd floor/3 floors A by Frank Li, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Suzhou
Sunset @ Jinji Lake by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Suzhou, China 08/09/2015 by Gary Crutchley, on Flickr

Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, East China 06/09/2015 by Gary Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, East China 06/09/2015 by Gary Crutchley, on Flickr

suzhou intercontinental by Angela Velasquez, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wenzhou
Wenzhou_100 by lin.angelo, on Flickr

Wenzhou by lin.angelo, on Flickr

Wenzhou by jeremy stewart, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wenzhou wuma street 温州五马步行街 by lin.angelo, on Flickr

wenzhou by Paul Hanner, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Changsha
Changsha Skyline 长沙天际线 by chiawaycloud, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Changchun
türkis by sigrun_e, on Flickr

5de929a3jw1ez1m8bldenj21kw11xtn4 by ANR2008, on Flickr

Es will Abend werden by sigrun_e, on Flickr

A Colorful Ribbon by katushang, on Flickr

Cloud Castle by katushang, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Changchun center by Olivier Pirnay, on Flickr

Changchun Railway Station by klauslear, on Flickr

Street in distance by katushang, on Flickr

Untitled by Faraz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Ningbo
Qingfeng Bridge in Ningbo by 安粮 白, on Flickr

Into the City by Pro. Pedestrian, on Flickr

Ningbo by ItsJeffreyLi, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2

I believe, the second photo from the top, is the South Railway Station of Beijing, NOT Changchun.

If you can read Chinese, here is the popular website that gives you the updated information of Chinese urban developments.

www.gaoloumi.com

There are much more pictures about Chinese cities.


----------



## lucas_94

Great photos, China has always been amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Some chinese skylines


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

from gaoloumi.comhttp://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1274140&extra=page%3D1


----------



## spin_dive

^^ Awesome find, that must have taken quite a bit of effort to make. 

Looking it over, the first 5 up to HK are seriously just a league of their own


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> from gaoloumi.comhttp://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1274140&extra=page%3D1


It's missing Huizhou, Taiyuan, Lanzhou, Urumqi, Ordos, Shijiazhuang, Shaoxing, Lanzhou, Haikou, Handan, Zhanjiang, Huai'an, Haikou, Jiangyin, Zhongshan, Yiwu...


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Some more pics


























http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1274140&extra=page=1


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Most of these photos are blank, nothing to see...


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1274140&extra=page=1


I do not have account on galoumi so I can not go in and see the photos link.Many cities still missing, continue posting, I miss Shijiazhuang, Huizhou, Qingdao and others cities who are also great.These pictures make a summary of each major Chinese cities in just a photograph.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Can not recognize your problem, guys! I can see all of those cities I have posted in this thread...


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

village Huaxi








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ol3zamgjx...AE8/DoMx3hJWZ2U/s1600/Huaxi-Köyü-Çin-2011.jpg


----------



## RiseUp

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Can not recognize your problem, guys! I can see all of those cities I have posted in this thread...


Funny, I can see your pictures on my phone but on my computer they are blank
Great pics though


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chengdu


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Dongguan
Dongguan City by Paul Chan, on Flickr

Untitled by Ricky Nyhoff, on Flickr

1895 by Ricky Nyhoff, on Flickr

莞城新貌 by Leo HK 2016, on Flickr

20140808_Dongguan_3 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

DSCF1871 Food Street by ACQQ, on Flickr

Down by Cybergabi, on Flickr

DSC_7609 拷貝 by Bosque de Asterión, on Flickr

DSC_7869 拷貝 by Bosque de Asterión, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Guangzhou
Monkey King of Guangzhou by Javin Lau, on Flickr

_DSC0938 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr

Sunrise @ Guangzhou by goenharto setyabudi, on Flickr

Canton skyline by lok, on Flickr

GMTR Line6 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr

IMG_5505 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Guangzhou
Parc Central, GuangZhou by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr

Parc Central, GuangZhou by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr

Guangzhou 16-02-23 IMG_6426 by futurekitsch, on Flickr

Guangzhou 16-02-23 IMG_6274 by futurekitsch, on Flickr

#guangzhou#rooftop by idiotequeKr, on Flickr

Guangzhou 16-02-19 IMG_4646 by futurekitsch, on Flickr

top of the world by jozef coldenhoff, on Flickr

IMG_7340.jpg by Raymond Li, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chongqing


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^



































http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2669416&extra=page=1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Nanchang*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^












































http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2682874&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## Rekarte

Great work Kazan Resident!
But forget Gaoloumi, no one can see these pics


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Hangzhou
Hangzhou Bing Jiang - Illuminated Riverside by PhotonMix, on Flickr

View from Hangzhou temple by Steve Goan, on Flickr

Hangzhou, China: Skyscrapers rise between rice paddies [1280 × 854] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Hangzhou Railway Station by Radoslav Sharapanov, on Flickr

Jianggan 2016 by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


Hangzhou 2015 (1) by Joe Tse, on Flickr

Night Lights by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Floating on the water - Hangzhou, China by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

A Few Lights by PhotonMix, on Flickr

49832-Hangzhou by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
IMG_20160620_143922_HDR by Antonio Cesari, on Flickr

A Lot of Illumination by PhotonMix, on Flickr

DSCF2708 by sozaichincai, on Flickr

Exterior Waves in Binjiang by PhotonMix, on Flickr

beautiful hangzhou in sunset and ancient pavilion by Lidong Si, on Flickr

Tronspiration by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Qingdao
Shandong | Qingdao by Jan Martin, on Flickr

Shandong | Qingdao by Jan Martin, on Flickr

The Sea & Me by Alexander Mueller, on Flickr

Shandong | Qingdao by Jan Martin, on Flickr

Kiss.Fog.Church by Alexander Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Chine - Qingdao by Olivier Seguin, on Flickr

Sunset Qingdao by Yixun Sun, on Flickr

Bridge over troubled Water by Alexander Mueller, on Flickr

IMG_0587-Pano by Alicia Oliver, on Flickr

Old_boat_in_Qingdao_cschalbroeck_lowres by Catherine Schalbroeck, on Flickr

503R (Qingdao) by StarryAges, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^

青島海鮮老街 by travellercecí, on Flickr

Qingdao Cold Night by Yixun Sun, on Flickr

63_ by 흔하디흥한(Heung), on Flickr

피차이위엔 꼬치거리 by 흔하디흥한(Heung), on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Dalian
Wonderful day walk &#55356;&#57283;#dalian #port #harbourfront #sea #blue by envelops, on Flickr

#dalian #panaroma #citycenter #skyscraper by envelops, on Flickr

Such a nice day #dalian #taline #streetview #skyscraper by envelops, on Flickr

When Old mix modern #modern #old# building #alley #streets #dramatic#dalian#China #cityscapes # by Raidy RC, on Flickr

L1009700 by Alec Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Friendship Square in Dalian, China by Zero_MSN, on Flickr

Bainiancheng #modern #building #alley #streets #city #road #cars #dalian#China #百年城#大连#cityscapes by Raidy RC, on Flickr

XRI_2573 by 睿 薛, on Flickr

XRI_2580 by 睿 薛, on Flickr

xinghai bridge meeting hotel castle #modern #bridge #road #light #lightning #beauty #landscape #architecture#night #nightlights #longexposure #building #cityscapes #city #seaside #bay #bluesky#xinghai #binghaiavenue #sea #dalian #China by Raidy RC, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Untitled by Cylee, on Flickr

Classic/modern #modern #clasic #architecture#night #nightlights #longexposure #building #cityscapes #city #seaside #bay #bluesky #dalian #China by Raidy RC, on Flickr

Beautiful Dalian #sunset #contrast #cityscapes #city #goldentime #bluesky #beautifulday #dalian #raidyphotography #landscape #Xinghai #China by Raidy RC, on Flickr

xinghai bridge #modern #bridge #road #light #lightning #beauty #landscape #architecture#night #nightlights #longexposure #building #cityscapes #city #seaside #bay #bluesky#xinghai #binghaiavenue #sea #dalian #China by Raidy RC, on Flickr

Dalian - Russian/Japanese occupation style buildings - close to Jinbu street by AMS061974, on Flickr

A typical modern city in China. It's Dalian. I have taken this photo in ZhongShan square on AUG 2015. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Dalian, China by ElginCon, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chengdu
Nice View by Sheila Dee, on Flickr

Tourist activities in HuangLongXi Ancient town (Chengdu, China) by balukootravel, on Flickr

Chengdu Emei - 003 by Mark Koester, on Flickr

Chengdu Skyline by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Chengdu 九眼桥 by Ken Goh, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Always Reflecting by Sheila Dee, on Flickr

Sculpture Garden by Sheila Dee, on Flickr

Construction activity in Chengdu, China by becauz gao, on Flickr

DSC02284-LR by Qing liu, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Cobbled street in HuangLongXi Ancient town (Chengdu, China) by balukootravel, on Flickr

Construction activity in Chengdu, China by becauz gao, on Flickr

Chengdu downtown at night by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Cobbled street in HuangLongXi Ancient town (Chengdu, China) by balukootravel, on Flickr

Construction activity in Chengdu, China by becauz gao, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
_DSC5041 by yang yang, on Flickr

DSCCobbled street in HuangLongXi Ancient town (Chengdu, China)_1913 by balukootravel, on Flickr

_MG_9936-Pano-编辑 by Cc酱, on Flickr

DSC02194-LR by Qing liu, on Flickr

Shop signage in HuangLongXi Ancient Town (Chengdu, Sichuan Province, China) by balukootravel, on Flickr

Chengdu Anshun bridge at sunset by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Chengdu 26th floor-32 by Jim H Song, on Flickr

Chengdu TV Tower by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan
14 by Hallé Orchestra, on Flickr

R0002838 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr

Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge @ Sunset, Wuhan, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Sunset Wuhan by MAD.STUDIO, on Flickr

Wuhan Station by Niklaus Berger, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
China Wuhan 2016 7/15 18:03 by 辉 孙, on Flickr

Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr

Wuhan_China by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Wuhan_China by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Wuhan 02 by Robert Cornay, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Overpass by Niklaus Berger, on Flickr

长江 by 杨 启帆, on Flickr

DSC_3368 by Laurent Petitjean, on Flickr

Wuhan Skyline by Leopold Green, on Flickr

East Lake View 2 by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Wuhan Skyline by Leopold Green, on Flickr

Daytime Wuhan by MAD.STUDIO, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Shanghai
北外滩夜景 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Magic Twilight－shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

The corner by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

环球港 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

River and sea by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
Jinsha River Road－shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

thoroughfare by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Shanghai downtown by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Shanghai portrait by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

d7000－Samples by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^

sunset by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

环球港 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

外滩SOHO-小图 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

万体立交桥 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

2016年魔都第一缕光 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
落霞 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

CIYT by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Untitled by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Scattered all over like stars in the sky or men on a chessboard by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

雾霾下的静谧之城-Under the haze of quiet city by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
D810 virgin photos by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

New horizons: Magic City three Suite by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

New Horizons - depth by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

New horizons: a northern the Bund angle by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

The Nanpu Bridge by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^
New horizons: evening -- Jingan by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

New horizons: magic is the downtown area by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

The Shanghai viaduct by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Night Shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Shanghai Night by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Shanghai Night by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wenzhou
老中青 &#55357;&#56455; #wenzhou by JarryWang, on Flickr

High speed train station at Wenzhou, China by Daniel Sin, on Flickr

Wenzhou wuma street 温州五马步行街 by lin.angelo, on Flickr

Wenzhou by lin.angelo, on Flickr

Lingxi - Streets. by Barnaby Robson, on Flickr

wenzhou city by aman santoso, on Flickr

outlines-wenzhou by valerenyc, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Shanghai*

Supersized Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by Sebastian (sibbiblue), on Flickr

Elevated expressway by Sander Meisner, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline by L WU, on Flickr

passer-by by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

sky city by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Wuhan*

武汉光谷夜景 by Wilson Lau, on Flickr

Wuhan from the air by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Loyo Rd by Tome Lom, on Flickr

Oceanwide, Hankow, Wuhan by Tome Lom, on Flickr

Oceanwide, Hankow, Wuhan by Tome Lom, on Flickr

Hong San, Wuhan by Tome Lom, on Flickr

It could be NYC but it's not  #China #Wuhan #Cityscape #City #Bridge #Downtown #VSCO #DxOOne by Anh Phan, on Flickr

Wuhan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr

金色港湾　Wuhan by masaoda, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Zhengzhou*

narrow gauge lok C2 Xingyang by Peter Velthoen, on Flickr

Zhengzhou, HTTC2016, Oct-2016 by Mitch Altman, on Flickr

184 by gajanandrajput, on Flickr

#Zhengzhou #Evening #Autumn #Street #Road #Traffic #Building #Architecture #Lights #Vehicle #City by Tong Qu, on Flickr

High Speed Rail Viaduct by Walter M Hagemann, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

KAZAN RESIDENT come back again! :banana:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Wenzhou*

徕卡D-LUX typ109拍摄 2016.06.19 #温州 #永嘉 #楠溪江 #岩头镇 #丽水街 #Wenzhou #Yongjia #Nanxijiang #Yantou #Furong #亭子 #Pavilion #徕卡 #Leica #leicadlux109 by Dennis Wu, on Flickr

High speed train station at Wenzhou, China by Daniel Sin, on Flickr

Golden hour #wenzhou by JarryWang, on Flickr

*Xiamen*
Haicang Bridge 海滄大橋 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

跟少女太太聊天，提醒了自己，上回去沙坡尾的風景，很台南。 #廈門 #xiamen #中國 #china by singing0, on Flickr

Xiamen by sydbad, on Flickr

廈門 鼓浪嶼 Kulangsu Amoy by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

One China Two Policy by sydbad, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Guangzhou*

IMG_0096 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

China 06 - Guangzhou by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

China 07 - Guangzhou by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

BRT 2 by lansonchen, on Flickr

Urbanscape study by Hasselblad SWC/M & phase one p25 #urbanscape #cityscape #landscape #view #sunset #city #urban #life #Hasselblad #biogon38 #phaseone #mediumformat #photography #canton #china by 張, on Flickr

IMG_0362 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Untitled by lok, on Flickr

歲月流金 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Macau*

China 04 - Macau by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

China 01 - Macau by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

http://www.ignacioizquierdo.com by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

taipa macau bridge by roger rodriguez jr, on Flickr

2016.11.14 - 2016's Last Blue Hour by Tony Lei, on Flickr

2016.11.14 - 2016's Last Blue Hour by Tony Lei, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Shenzhen*

IMG_6010 by lok, on Flickr

sunset by lok, on Flickr

IMG_7325 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

some stunning night shots in here!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Guiyang

Guizhou China 贵阳 by 优秀教师——徐华珍, on Flickr

Chine 中国 - Guiyang by Thierry Beauvir, on Flickr

Guiyang by ilya, on Flickr

Guizhou China 贵阳 by 优秀教师——徐华珍, on Flickr

Guizhou China 贵阳 by 优秀教师——徐华珍, on Flickr

甲秀楼 by Jesse, on Flickr

Guiyang, Guizhou / 贵州贵阳 by Caitriana Nicholson, on Flickr

Greeting from cool Guiyang! by Sofitel Guiyang Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Nanjing*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^























































by Kun Ge from weibo.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Nanjing*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^




































by Large Redish from weibo.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Guangzhou*



























by Richard from weibo.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Sanya*




























*Guangzhou*










by Benro from weibo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Shanghai*









































































by Chen Yining from weibo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Suzhou*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^









by Chen Yining from weibo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Guangzhou*




























by Yang Jianrong win from weibo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Zhanjiang*




























by TSAMKONG from weibo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Hohhot*




























by i Zhang Haocong from weibo


----------



## Sainton

:applause::applause:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Macau


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

KevinZhen


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Shaoxing*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Jayden Zhu


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Hangzhou*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Jayden-Zhu


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Shanghai*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Jinan*



















*Xiamen*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Nanjing*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Beijing*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Yantai*










*Changzhou*










JINGYU_ on the trip


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Shenzhen














































Shennan up


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Guangzhou














































Nibbling


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Beijing














































Photographer MELO


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Tianjin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^














































Photographer MELO


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Beijing


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^




































Michell__Q


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Fuzhou
































































Fuzhou construction and development


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Guangzhou
































































Yang Jianrong win


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Dalian


















































































Image omnivore


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Suzhou























































New Real Estate Retail in Suzhou


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chongqing


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^




































岩岩仔RockTang


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Shenyang


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^













































晗影Sama


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan
































































Photographer xiao Da


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan



























































































ETERLAINE


----------



## Bahromovies

Street Food in Wuhan


----------



## Darkthekiller

Beijing http://citiesoflights.com


----------



## Foglio1986

Thank you all


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> http://wx2.sinaimg.cn/large/bcd36086gy1fniw06wqxqj21kw0jzwtt.jpg
> ​













​


----------



## General Huo

Huaying 华蓥, a true small city in Sichuan


----------



## General Huo

Longchang 隆昌, Sichuan province


----------



## General Huo

Deyang 德阳, Sichuan Province


----------



## General Huo

Lushan 乐山 Light show


----------



## General Huo

Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Emeishan City 峨眉山市, Sichuan Province


----------



## General Huo

Xichang 西昌, Sichuan Province


----------



## General Huo

Guang'an 广安, Sichuan Province


----------



## General Huo

Guang'an


----------



## General Huo

Songpan 松潘, an ancient small town in Sichuan


----------



## General Huo

Ziyang 资阳, Sichuan Province


----------



## General Huo

Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Dujiangyan, Sichuan


----------



## General Huo

Dujiangyan, Sichuan


----------



## General Huo

Fangchenggang city
防城港市海湾新区


----------



## little universe

@ General Huo, 

Thanks for your contribution to this thread. 
But you'd better have to obey the posting rule by giving the photo credit, otherwise the mod will lock this thread. hno:






​


----------



## General Huo

The credits are on the photo's stamp. The mods should learn some Chinese.


----------



## General Huo

and like this

新华网 周远钢 摄


----------



## General Huo

Quanzhou, Fujian

by 奇趣先锋


----------



## 东方丹东

christos-greece said:


> Please give credits/sources to all photos here. Thanks


All image sources are marked on the image，Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

You have current pictures of these cities and counties:

Nayong (Guizhou)
Dafang (Guizhou)
Longnan (Jiangxi)
Fengxian (Jiangsu)
Sihui (Guangdong)
Xingning (Guangdong)
Raoping (Guangdong)
Lianzhou (Guangdong)
Shizhu (Chongqing)
Dingbian (Shaanxi)
Jingbian (Shaanxi)

It's hard to find a picture of these places.


----------



## General Huo

Moping, Yantai, Shandong 
by 胶东在线记者 李刚/摄

牟平区，位于胶东半岛东部，因处牟山之阳平川地而得名。地处烟台市最东端，西北濒黄海，南临乳山市，东接威海市，西临烟台市莱山区，西南与烟台市栖霞市、海阳市接壤。牟平，素有“南山北海”之称，旅游资源得天独厚。南依“胶东屋脊”昆嵛山，山间名胜古迹、自然景观星罗棋布


----------



## General Huo

Yancheng, Jiangsu

盐城


----------



## General Huo

Lianyungang

https://www.xuehua.us/2018/06/23/连云港这个地方要起飞！轨道交通、公园绿地都来/


----------



## 446784150

little universe said:


> *Tibetan Town of Sertar/色达, Garze/甘孜, Sichuan Province, SW China.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seda 01 by liu hua china, on Flickr
> 
> 
> seda 02 by liu hua china, on Flickr
> 
> 
> seda 03 by liu hua china, on Flickr


awesome


----------



## General Huo

Guangyuan Sichuan


----------



## General Huo

Liuzhou

http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20180501/newgx5ae7a084-5038810.shtml


----------

